# What Is It About Women's Breasts?



## 007

I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.


----------



## xotoxi

Pale Rider said:


> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.


 
Considering homosexuality, Pale?


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## jillian

who said women's breasts are only for breast feeding?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

(  *  )(  *  )


----------



## paperview

xotoxi said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering homosexuality, Pale?
Click to expand...

lol.


----------



## xotoxi

I love breasts.

The sight of them makes me proud to be a mammal.


----------



## 007

Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"

I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?


----------



## Bootneck

Did you know that the first woman had three breasts? It's true!

_After three weeks in the Garden of Eden, God came to visit Eve.
So, how is everything going?" inquired God.
"It is all so beautiful, God," she replied. "Everything is wonderful, but I have just one problem. It's these breasts, the middle one pushes the other two out and I am constantly knocking them with my arms." She felt that having only two breasts might leave her body more "symmetrically balanced." 
"A fair point," replied God "I will fix it." He removed the middle breast and tossed it into the bushes.
Three weeks passed and God once again visited Eve in the Garden of Eden.
"Well, Eve, how is my favourite creation?"
"Just fantastic, but for one oversight on your part. You see, all the animals are paired off, they all have a mate except me." 
God thought for a moment and said. "You know you are right. You do need a mate and I will immediately create a man from a part of you. Now let's see, where did I put the useless tit?"_


----------



## Care4all

Pale Rider said:


> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?



since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.


----------



## 007

Care4all said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
Click to expand...

So, you'd like us to believe that men made women start covering up their tops because they thought tits turned them on? When was that?


----------



## Graybeard

I'm going to attempt to explain this...A long time ago... a very long time ago, the human animal sexual act was performed much as it was by the other animals, commonly referred to as "doggy style" nowadays. The main sexual attraction therefore, was  the buttock. The more visually attractive, the more apt the female was to attract a mate.
As time passed the human animal began the face to face sexual act. The buttock became less and less the main attraction.
If you notice, the breast cleavage mimics the view of a female walking away from you.
It's a throw-back of a time when the buttock was the main form of sexual attraction.


----------



## Intense

Pale Rider said:


> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?




Power and Control.


----------



## Care4all

Pale Rider said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but I contend that if women let them hang out like men, men wouldn't be all bent out of shape every time they see them. They'd cease to be this mystical, sexual object.
> 
> So, you'd like us believe that men made women start covering up their tops because they thought tits turned them on? When was that?
Click to expand...


OF COURSE!  That's certainly part of it, and you need to tell me why, it should change???    I personally, as a female, like the control and power...i use them all the time on the hubby!  

care


----------



## 007

Graybeard said:


> I'm going to attempt to explain this...A long time ago... a very long time ago, the human animal sexual act was performed much as it was by the other animals, commonly referred to as "doggy style" nowadays. The main sexual attraction therefore, was  the buttock. The more visually attractive, the more apt the female was to attract a mate.
> As time passed the human animal began the face to face sexual act. The buttock became less and less the main attraction.
> If you notice, the breast cleavage mimics the view of a female walking away from you.
> It's a throw-back of a time when the buttock was the main form of sexual attraction.



Oh you're going to have to link to that story...


----------



## Ringel05

Tater Tits, bet you can't eat just one! 
(No I usually switch off).
George Carlin


----------



## 007

Care4all said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but I contend that if women let them hang out like men, men wouldn't be all bent out of shape every time they see them. They'd cease to be this mystical, sexual object.
> 
> So, you'd like us believe that men made women start covering up their tops because they thought tits turned them on? When was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OF COURSE!  That's certainly part of it, and you need to tell me why, it should change???    I personally, as a female, like the control and power...i use them all the time on the hubby!
> 
> care
Click to expand...


Now THERE'S some truth... you don't know WHY jugs are considered sexual objects, but you love the POWER and CONTROL they give you... 

I can appreciate that Care, but it really doesn't answer the question.


----------



## paperview

Care4all said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
Click to expand...

And also, I'm thinking,  when the first humans tweeked a womans nipple and she felt a flutter and some butter down below.

;D


Pale:  they are more than just _milk production mechanisms_.  They are also highly sensitive erogenous zones.


----------



## Bootneck

Pale Rider said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you'd like us to believe that men made women start covering up their tops because they thought tits turned them on? When was that?
Click to expand...


Nah. You've got it wrong. Think of them as two knobs on your radio. Twiddle them right and you not only get it turned on, but you'll improve the reception too!


----------



## Intense

Pale Rider said:


> Graybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to attempt to explain this...A long time ago... a very long time ago, the human animal sexual act was performed much as it was by the other animals, commonly referred to as "doggy style" nowadays. The main sexual attraction therefore, was  the buttock. The more visually attractive, the more apt the female was to attract a mate.
> As time passed the human animal began the face to face sexual act. The buttock became less and less the main attraction.
> If you notice, the breast cleavage mimics the view of a female walking away from you.
> It's a throw-back of a time when the buttock was the main form of sexual attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you're going to have to link to that story...
Click to expand...


Hey man, We all have our favorite generic turn on's, and each has individual characteristics that vary in ability to attract the opposite sex. But, Breasts, Eyes, Bone Structure, What have you. You are obviously a butt man. I like to look towards what ever the strongest point of attraction that I'm drawn to. 

I will say in all honesty, that I have never in my life related butts to breasts, and am unclear of whether I should thank you or not for that perspective. In fairness, I need Time, much time to contemplate the matter.


----------



## xotoxi

You do have a point.

In the jungle, where the women don't wear tops, they may not be considered sexually entiting body parts.

But then again, breasts hanging down to below the belly button, with nipples tied in knots and tucked into the loin cloth strap doesn't sound to exciting to me.


----------



## Care4all

Pale Rider said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you'd like us to believe that men made women start covering up their tops because they thought tits turned them on? When was that?
Click to expand...


well, i suppose when eve and adam ate the forbidden fruit, it's when they put fig leaves on to cover themselves?  Who knows what drove sex before they had knowledge of good and evil???   

honestly though...i think my original answer is closer than you think...  in rural africa women are topless and you don't see the half naked men running around with boners due to it....this speaks volumes, that it is all in the eyes of the beholder...what HE has made of it in his own little perverted mind!!!  hahahaha!


----------



## Care4all

Intense said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to attempt to explain this...A long time ago... a very long time ago, the human animal sexual act was performed much as it was by the other animals, commonly referred to as "doggy style" nowadays. The main sexual attraction therefore, was  the buttock. The more visually attractive, the more apt the female was to attract a mate.
> As time passed the human animal began the face to face sexual act. The buttock became less and less the main attraction.
> If you notice, the breast cleavage mimics the view of a female walking away from you.
> It's a throw-back of a time when the buttock was the main form of sexual attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you're going to have to link to that story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey man, We all have our favorite generic turn on's, and each has individual characteristics that vary in ability to attract the opposite sex. But, Breasts, Eyes, Bone Structure, What have you. You are obviously a butt man. I like to look towards what ever the strongest point of attraction that I'm drawn to.
> 
> I will say in all honesty, that I have never in my life related butts to breasts, and am unclear of whether I should thank you or not for that perspective. In fairness, I need Time, much time to contemplate the matter.
Click to expand...


hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Graybeard

Pale Rider said:


> Graybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to attempt to explain this...A long time ago... a very long time ago, the human animal sexual act was performed much as it was by the other animals, commonly referred to as "doggy style" nowadays. The main sexual attraction therefore, was  the buttock. The more visually attractive, the more apt the female was to attract a mate.
> As time passed the human animal began the face to face sexual act. The buttock became less and less the main attraction.
> If you notice, the breast cleavage mimics the view of a female walking away from you.
> It's a throw-back of a time when the buttock was the main form of sexual attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you're going to have to link to that story...
Click to expand...

It came from The History of Sex on one of the cable channels. It makes sense to me considering that it wasn't until the recent past that breasts became an object of sexual attraction.


Intense said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to attempt to explain this...A long time ago... a very long time ago, the human animal sexual act was performed much as it was by the other animals, commonly referred to as "doggy style" nowadays. The main sexual attraction therefore, was  the buttock. The more visually attractive, the more apt the female was to attract a mate.
> As time passed the human animal began the face to face sexual act. The buttock became less and less the main attraction.
> If you notice, the breast cleavage mimics the view of a female walking away from you.
> It's a throw-back of a time when the buttock was the main form of sexual attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you're going to have to link to that story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey man, We all have our favorite generic turn on's, and each has individual characteristics that vary in ability to attract the opposite sex. But, Breasts, Eyes, Bone Structure, What have you. You are obviously a butt man. I like to look towards what ever the strongest point of attraction that I'm drawn to.
> 
> I will say in all honesty, that I have never in my life related butts to breasts, and am unclear of whether I should thank you or not for that perspective. In fairness, I need Time, much time to contemplate the matter.
Click to expand...

A butt man? Guilty as charged.


----------



## Intense

Care4all said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you'd like us to believe that men made women start covering up their tops because they thought tits turned them on? When was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, i suppose when eve and adam ate the forbidden fruit, it's when they put fig leaves on to cover themselves?  Who knows what drove sex before they had knowledge of good and evil???
> 
> honestly though...i think my original answer is closer than you think...  in rural africa women are topless and you don't see the half naked men running around with boners due to it....this speaks volumes, that it is all in the eyes of the beholder...what HE has made of it in his own little perverted mind!!!  hahahaha!
Click to expand...


It's in the quality of merchandise, and unfortanitally youth.


----------



## Care4all

paperview said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And also, I'm thinking,  when the first humans tweeked a womans nipple and she felt a flutter and some butter down below.
> 
> ;D
> 
> 
> Pale:  they are more than just _milk production mechanisms_.  They are also highly sensitive erogenous zones.
Click to expand...


no denying there, which jillian made mention to earlier....but i wonder, do those naked women in rural africa get the same turn on...is some of it mental as well???  i don't deny part of it, is not just mental either...

care


----------



## 007

Care4all said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you'd like us to believe that men made women start covering up their tops because they thought tits turned them on? When was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, i suppose when eve and adam ate the forbidden fruit, it's when they put fig leaves on to cover themselves?  Who knows what drove sex before they had knowledge of good and evil???
> 
> honestly though...i think my original answer is closer than you think...  in rural africa women are topless and you don't see the half naked men running around with boners due to it....this speaks volumes, that it is all in the eyes of the beholder...what HE has made of it in his own little perverted mind!!!  hahahaha!
Click to expand...


Honestly, I think it came from the first over the shoulder boulder holder. As soon as women started propping them up which covered them up and men no longer saw them, then as you say, "in his own little perverted mind," he figured that they were being covered up because it was something that WASN'T supposed to be exposed, and thus came the titillating sexual relation to breasts. If it was all wiped out today, and women were allowed to walk around topless just as men whenever, where ever they wanted, I contend that inside of ten years no one would give a rats behind whether they saw womens jugs or not. Hooters would go out of business...


----------



## strollingbones

was there a time in us history where nudity was acceptable?  do you think any of this has to do with religion?


----------



## 007

Care4all said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
> 
> 
> 
> And also, I'm thinking,  when the first humans tweeked a womans nipple and she felt a flutter and some butter down below.
> 
> ;D
> 
> 
> Pale:  they are more than just _milk production mechanisms_.  They are also highly sensitive erogenous zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no denying there, which jillian made mention to earlier....but i wonder, do those naked women in rural africa get the same turn on...is some of it mental as well???  i don't deny part of it, is not just mental either...
> 
> care
Click to expand...


Exactly... so then are we to believe that when women breast feed they get turned on?


----------



## chanel

Its an Oedipus mommy thing.


----------



## strollingbones

no we are not gonna assume that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pale Rider said:


> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.



Come on, PR, if guys didn't act like dodos about them, we would all be in trouble.  'Sides, we are mostly visually and physically activated with very little brain power involved.

Women are wonderful!  They are soft, sympathetic, sweet smelling.  They are also a heckuva lot smarter than the guys.


----------



## 007

chanel said:


> Its an Oedipus mommy thing.



That's perverted...


----------



## 007

JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, PR, if guys didn't act like dodos about them, we would all be in trouble.  'Sides, we are mostly visually and physically activated with very little brain power involved.
> 
> Women are wonderful!  They are soft, sympathetic, sweet smelling.  They are also a heckuva lot smarter than the guys.
Click to expand...


Oh for crying out loud... what kind of sexist, man bashing, bull crap is that? ... 

BREASTS are NOT GENITALIA.


----------



## paperview

Here's an essay someone wrote on teh subject...if this helps.

*The Female Breast In History

* 

 
    The Female Breast and the History of Western Civilization Throughout the ages, the female body has been revered as a work of art and beauty and as a source of life, from which all people are born. The breast is one of the most predominate features of a woman and stands out as a symbol of womanliness and livelihood. Eroticism, nourishment, abundance, hunger, feminine power, as well as feminine subservience, are different contradicting themes of the breast played out in time. Different repeating views of its importance and the way it should be displayed are used to reflect upon the views of women of the time and life in Western society in general. At times, it is near-worshipped as a sign of sexuality, or as a sign of nourishment.   

Other times it is secured down, sometimes a sign of the inferiority of women or, conversely, as a sign of women's liberation and their equality to men. Whether it is intentional or subconscious, how the breast is viewed throughout history is a direct reflection of the views of the time. 

Legends about the breast have appeared in a variety of cultures. Greek, Indian, and Native American myth all contain stories which involve biting a breast. For example, Hercules was said to have gotten his extra-human strength from biting the breast of Hera as an infant. This and other such stories can be symbolic of an attack on Mother Nature or the earth goddess, and of man's ability to overcome her (Latteier 146). 

Women with multiple sets of breasts are a reoccurring theme in Western society, symbolizing fruitfulness. The Greek goddess Artenis of Ephesus had nearly twenty breasts on her chest. Medieval Christian stories often involve the breasts and breast milk of the Virgin Mary. 
Next to the blood of Jesus Christ, her milk was the most holy and most miraculous of fluids, its wonders retold in numerous poems, stories, and songs (Yalom 44). She was said to have appeared to Saint Barnard when he was praying and offered him a stream of her breast milk to drink from (46). 

*A fourth century prostitute was said to have been spared the death penalty by baring her breasts to the judges, who were so impressed by their beauty that they acquitted her (20). 

Minoan society on the island of Crete honored the breast*. Women's clothing was designed to let the breasts show through. Women were placed in high social positions and power. *Their breasts stood for material wealth, political power, and sacredness*. 

The Minoans are given credit as the first people to use a corset. They wore bodices that laced below the bust, lifting and exposing the breasts (Winston). Priestesses known as snake goddesses were notorious for large breasts and snakes that coiled around their arm, both symbols of their power, potency mixed with sustenance (Yalom 15). 

Classic Greek society praised masculinity and repressed femininity. Women were encouraged to stay at home and they few little rights. Only the Hetaerae, a special upper class of women, were able to participate in social activities of men. The apodemos, a linen article worn by the Hetaerae, was considered to be the first brassiere (Silverman). It, however, usually flattened the breasts instead of accentuating them, reflecting the anti-feminine views of the time. With the rise of Christianity, the breasts and the flesh in general were discouraged from being exposed. The stomach was considered to be more of an important center of female sexuality, with rounded bellies being more attractive (Broby-Johansen 131). This was modeled after the Virgin Mary whose round belly contained the savior (Yalom 40). 

It wasn't until the fourteenth century and the Renaissance that this began to change. Explosive creativity and art occurred despite great famine and disease. As people became more frivolous, clothing became more revealing, and the neckline lowered to show cleavage (Latteire 31). In the seventeenth century, the breasts once again became the predominate center of female attractiveness over the belly. It was fruitful like the stomach, but more sensual. It stood as a symbol of power and wealth at a time when mercantilism was on the rise in Europe (Latteire 32). 

The corset, which was previously used to flatten the breasts, was used to push in the stomach and push out the breasts (Winston). Louis XIV of France's personal taste was a factor in this, as he demanded lower necklines for all the court women. He considered it a sign of respect to him and to the Deity (Latteire 33). 

After the French Revolution, there was about a decade of naturalism. Romanticism rejected fashions and norms of the former aristocracy, such as the use of the powdered wig, which was banned. Independence and freedom of expression were key and an outpour of emotional awakening occurred. The breasts were popular as symbols of emotion and naturalism. Breast-feeding regained popularity. In fact, the French government demanded that women who wanted government support must nurse their babies (Yalom 113). It was regarded as a civic duty that embraced the new government and rejected the old regime. In some circles, women's clothing was nearly transparent with the breasts showing through. 

Many women stopped wearing the corset and chose a more natural look (Broby-Johansen 142). In time, this Romanticism calmed down, and so did clothing and the corset returned to the scene. In 1839, Jean Wearly patented a machine for making corsets and set up a factory in France (Winston). Until this time, corsets were a luxury for the upper classes.

(it goes on ...)


----------



## paperview

Pale Rider said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> And also, I'm thinking,  when the first humans tweeked a womans nipple and she felt a flutter and some butter down below.
> 
> ;D
> 
> 
> Pale:  they are more than just _milk production mechanisms_.  They are also highly sensitive erogenous zones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no denying there, which jillian made mention to earlier....but i wonder, do those naked women in rural africa get the same turn on...is some of it mental as well???  i don't deny part of it, is not just mental either...
> 
> care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly... so then are we to believe that when women breast feed they get turned on?
Click to expand...

No.

A few do.

Most do not.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pale Rider said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, PR, if guys didn't act like dodos about them, we would all be in trouble.  'Sides, we are mostly visually and physically activated with very little brain power involved.
> 
> Women are wonderful!  They are soft, sympathetic, sweet smelling.  They are also a heckuva lot smarter than the guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for crying out loud... what kind of sexist, man bashing, bull crap is that? ...
> 
> BREASTS are NOT GENITALIA.
Click to expand...


PR, I can't help it if you don't have a clue about men.  We are never going to think like you, and we never intended to think like you.  We like it that way, and that is the way it will be.  So ride the train or get off, but the train won't be stopping for your road block.


----------



## xotoxi

What's the deal with any sexually arousing body part?

Tits are for feeding babies
Ass is for shitting and for providing padding when sitting on hard surfaces
Legs are for walking
Lips are for keeping bugs out of the teeth
Abdomen is for keeping the guts from spilling out onto the floor
Vagina is for menstruation and birthing babies

I suppose we could be like animals and go into heat once a month and just fuck any hole that is moist.


----------



## Avatar4321

Honestly, I dont really care. Im just going to enjoy them.


----------



## paperview

Avatar4321 said:


> Honestly, I dont really care. Im just going to enjoy them.


Yup.

Me too.


----------



## strollingbones

their are only breast men...leg men are simply liars


----------



## Avatar4321

strollingbones said:


> their are only breast men...leg men are simply liars



I like everything...


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> I love breasts.
> 
> The sight of them makes me proud to be a mammal.


----------



## 007

JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, PR, if guys didn't act like dodos about them, we would all be in trouble.  'Sides, we are mostly visually and physically activated with very little brain power involved.
> 
> Women are wonderful!  They are soft, sympathetic, sweet smelling.  They are also a heckuva lot smarter than the guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for crying out loud... what kind of sexist, man bashing, bull crap is that? ...
> 
> BREASTS are NOT GENITALIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PR, I can't help it if you don't have a clue about men.  We are never going to think like you, and we never intended to think like you.  We like it that way, and that is the way it will be.  So ride the train or get off, but the train won't be stopping for your road block.
Click to expand...


Well... wait a minute here... "JAKE-Starkey".... you're a WOMAN? Well I guess that explains the man bashing, sexist crap.

Now, to get back to my OP, there was NOTHING in it, or anything since, that I said indicating that in some way I didn't LIKE breasts. Quite on the contrary oh liberal, man bashing woman, I'd be happy as a lark if women DID walk around topless. I think hooters are wonderful things. I was just curious how it came to be that they were assigned a sexual significance. Somewhere along the line a man looked at them and got turned on. I wondered when and where that was. I also never purported as to whether or not I thought that was a GOOD thing. So you see hun, you are assuming much, and it's all wrong.


----------



## xotoxi

The other thing that is nice about breasts is that you can watch them while having intercourse and monitor the depth and strength of your thrust based on how vigorously they shimmy and quiver.

TMI?


----------



## 007

So if there was a nation wide referendum put out right now for vote as to whether or not women should be allowed to go topless in public and it would no longer be considered indecent exposure, and only women were allowed to vote, how do you women think it would turn out?


----------



## paperview

Pale Rider said:


> So if there was a nation wide referendum put out right now for vote as to whether or not women should be allowed to go topless in public and it would no longer be considered indecent exposure, and only women were allowed to vote, how do you women think it would turn out?


Not well for the "show us your tits" crowd.


----------



## xotoxi

Pale Rider said:


> So if there was a nation wide referendum put out right now for vote as to whether or not women should be allowed to go topless in public and it would no longer be considered indecent exposure, and only women were allowed to vote, how do you women think it would turn out?


 
I'd say that there would probably be only 1 in 10 breasts that I would want to see in public.

The rest of them...keep 'em under wraps.


----------



## 007

xotoxi said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if there was a nation wide referendum put out right now for vote as to whether or not women should be allowed to go topless in public and it would no longer be considered indecent exposure, and only women were allowed to vote, how do you women think it would turn out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that there would probably be only 1 in 10 breasts that I would want to see in public.
> 
> The rest of them...keep 'em under wraps.
Click to expand...


I COULDN'T agree MORE! However, that doesn't answer the question.

I don't think women would go around topless even if they had the right to do so. But, they do in other countries. I wonder why we're such prudes here in America?


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if there was a nation wide referendum put out right now for vote as to whether or not women should be allowed to go topless in public and it would no longer be considered indecent exposure, and only women were allowed to vote, how do you women think it would turn out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that there would probably be only 1 in 10 breasts that I would want to see in public.
> 
> The rest of them...keep 'em under wraps.
Click to expand...


1 in 10?

Not the matched set?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pale Rider said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for crying out loud... what kind of sexist, man bashing, bull crap is that? ...
> 
> BREASTS are NOT GENITALIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PR, I can't help it if you don't have a clue about men.  We are never going to think like you, and we never intended to think like you.  We like it that way, and that is the way it will be.  So ride the train or get off, but the train won't be stopping for your road block.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... wait a minute here... "JAKE-Starkey".... you're a WOMAN? Well I guess that explains the man bashing, sexist crap.
> 
> Now, to get back to my OP, there was NOTHING in it, or anything since, that I said indicating that in some way I didn't LIKE breasts. Quite on the contrary oh liberal, man bashing woman, I'd be happy as a lark if women DID walk around topless. I think hooters are wonderful things. I was just curious how it came to be that they were assigned a sexual significance. Somewhere along the line a man looked at them and got turned on. I wondered when and where that was. I also never purported as to whether or not I thought that was a GOOD thing. So you see hun, you are assuming much, and it's all wrong.
Click to expand...


PR, are you cognitively goofy?  I am a man, and I was under the impression you were a woman.  You act like one.  So go back and read, slowly if you need to, then come back and talk rationally.


----------



## xotoxi

Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if there was a nation wide referendum put out right now for vote as to whether or not women should be allowed to go topless in public and it would no longer be considered indecent exposure, and only women were allowed to vote, how do you women think it would turn out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that there would probably be only 1 in 10 breasts that I would want to see in public.
> 
> The rest of them...keep 'em under wraps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 in 10?
> 
> Not the matched set?
Click to expand...

 
You have a point.


----------



## Liability

xotoxi said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that there would probably be only 1 in 10 breasts that I would want to see in public.
> 
> The rest of them...keep 'em under wraps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 in 10?
> 
> Not the matched set?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point.
Click to expand...


". . . and she had points of her own
sitting way up firm and high"


----------



## xotoxi

Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 in 10?
> 
> Not the matched set?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ". . . and she had points of her own
> sitting way up firm and high"
Click to expand...

 
I love it when they leave their headlights on.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 in 10?
> 
> Not the matched set?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ". . . and she had points of her own
> sitting way up firm and high"
Click to expand...

"night moves"?


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ". . . and she had points of her own
> sitting way up firm and high"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "night moves"?
Click to expand...



Indeed.  The lyrics may not be exact, as offered, but obviously they were close enough!


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> ". . . and she had points of her own
> sitting way up firm and high"
> 
> 
> 
> "night moves"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  The lyrics may not be exact, as offered, but obviously they were close enough!
Click to expand...


----------



## Toro

There aren't many things more beautiful than women's breasts imho.

"I could never be a woman.  I'd just stay at home and play with my breasts all day." - Steve Martin, LA Story.


----------



## American Horse

Pale Rider said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if there was a nation wide referendum put out right now for vote as to whether or not women should be allowed to go topless in public and it would no longer be considered indecent exposure, and only women were allowed to vote, how do you women think it would turn out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that there would probably be only 1 in 10 breasts that I would want to see in public.
> 
> The rest of them...keep 'em under wraps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I COULDN'T agree MORE! However, that doesn't answer the question.
> 
> I don't think women would go around topless even if they had the right to do so. But, they do in other countries. I wonder why we're such prudes here in America?
Click to expand...

It may not be that we are prudes, but instead that we are less emotionally mature, even sometimes remaining more juvenile into elderhood so that we are more impulsive, which can lead to more spontaneous sexual reactions than our society can accept from its males.  

BTW I don't see many "hot" breasts in National Geographic's photos of African women.  Going brawless leads to some saggy looking sacks which are less suggestive of feminine sexuality; think "banana" breasts.


----------



## Intense

Toro said:


> There aren't many things more beautiful than women's breasts imho.
> 
> "I could never be a woman.  I'd just stay at home and play with my breasts all day." - Steve Martin, LA Story.



Always loved that line.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Speaking from an anthropological/evolutionary point of view, women's breasts evolved as a biological necessity.

As we humans evolved and our brain and skulls enlarged babies were necessarily born quite undeveloped compared to other species so as to accommodate the passing of the comparatively large head of human babies through the birth canal.

As a survival mechanism, it was therefore imperative for the males protect and provide for mother and child.  The easiest way to do that, evolutionarily speaking was to transition from lower forms of primate sex where the rump was the sexually attractive element to face to face sex where the male would associate the female's face with the pleasure of sex.  So as a result, breasts are merely a representation of the rump but placed in proximity the female's face thus assisting in a male emotional and physical bond to the female and offspring making it more likely that the male would stay to  protect his mate and progeny.

Sounds clinical but it worked and guess what, it still does.


----------



## 007

JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> PR, I can't help it if you don't have a clue about men.  We are never going to think like you, and we never intended to think like you.  We like it that way, and that is the way it will be.  So ride the train or get off, but the train won't be stopping for your road block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... wait a minute here... "JAKE-Starkey".... you're a WOMAN? Well I guess that explains the man bashing, sexist crap.
> 
> Now, to get back to my OP, there was NOTHING in it, or anything since, that I said indicating that in some way I didn't LIKE breasts. Quite on the contrary oh liberal, man bashing woman, I'd be happy as a lark if women DID walk around topless. I think hooters are wonderful things. I was just curious how it came to be that they were assigned a sexual significance. Somewhere along the line a man looked at them and got turned on. I wondered when and where that was. I also never purported as to whether or not I thought that was a GOOD thing. So you see hun, you are assuming much, and it's all wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PR, are you cognitively goofy?  I am a man, and I was under the impression you were a woman.  You act like one.  So go back and read, slowly if you need to, then come back and talk rationally.
Click to expand...


Well here's some rational thought for ya jack ass, fuck off...


----------



## Shogun

so.. where are all the pics, USMB gals?  what the fuck?


----------



## 007

Skull Pilot said:


> Speaking from an anthropological/evolutionary point of view, women's breasts evolved as a biological necessity.
> 
> As we humans evolved and our brain and skulls enlarged babies were necessarily born quite undeveloped compared to other species so as to accommodate the passing of the comparatively large head of human babies through the birth canal.
> 
> As a survival mechanism, it was therefore imperative for the males protect and provide for mother and child.  The easiest way to do that, evolutionarily speaking was to transition from lower forms of primate sex where the rump was the sexually attractive element to face to face sex where the male would associate the female's face with the pleasure of sex.  So as a result, breasts are merely a representation of the rump but placed in proximity the female's face thus assisting in a male emotional and physical bond to the female and offspring making it more likely that the male would stay to  protect his mate and progeny.
> 
> Sounds clinical but it worked and guess what, it still does.



So this is the second, "the females tits are now her new ass" story. Is there an origin to this, or are you guys just winging it?

Because as far as I'm concerned, a nice ass still takes precedence over nice tits every time, and I find the sight of a nice ass much more stimulating sexually than tits. That is, after all, the business end of things. Tits are nothing more than toys and baby feeders. Show 'em, keep 'em covered, doesn't really make much difference to me. Well, I take that back... as xotoxi has already said, there are a whole lot of them that are best left covered up. They CAN be offensive.


----------



## Ringel05

JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> PR, I can't help it if you don't have a clue about men.  We are never going to think like you, and we never intended to think like you.  We like it that way, and that is the way it will be.  So ride the train or get off, but the train won't be stopping for your road block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... wait a minute here... "JAKE-Starkey".... you're a WOMAN? Well I guess that explains the man bashing, sexist crap.
> 
> Now, to get back to my OP, there was NOTHING in it, or anything since, that I said indicating that in some way I didn't LIKE breasts. Quite on the contrary oh liberal, man bashing woman, I'd be happy as a lark if women DID walk around topless. I think hooters are wonderful things. I was just curious how it came to be that they were assigned a sexual significance. Somewhere along the line a man looked at them and got turned on. I wondered when and where that was. I also never purported as to whether or not I thought that was a GOOD thing. So you see hun, you are assuming much, and it's all wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PR, are you cognitively goofy?  I am a man, and I was under the impression you were a woman.  You act like one.  So go back and read, slowly if you need to, then come back and talk rationally.
Click to expand...


And to think you probably support NOW.  Do they know about you?


----------



## 007

Shogun said:


> so.. where are all the pics, USMB gals?  what the fuck?



I knew it was bound to come... you may as well said, "SHOW US YOUR TITS" Sho. That is, after all, what they're used to, not mention what they probably expected.


----------



## Graybeard

Pale Rider said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking from an anthropological/evolutionary point of view, women's breasts evolved as a biological necessity.
> 
> As we humans evolved and our brain and skulls enlarged babies were necessarily born quite undeveloped compared to other species so as to accommodate the passing of the comparatively large head of human babies through the birth canal.
> 
> As a survival mechanism, it was therefore imperative for the males protect and provide for mother and child.  The easiest way to do that, evolutionarily speaking was to transition from lower forms of primate sex where the rump was the sexually attractive element to face to face sex where the male would associate the female's face with the pleasure of sex.  So as a result, breasts are merely a representation of the rump but placed in proximity the female's face thus assisting in a male emotional and physical bond to the female and offspring making it more likely that the male would stay to  protect his mate and progeny.
> 
> Sounds clinical but it worked and guess what, it still does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the second, "the females tits are now her new ass" story. Is there an origin to this, or are you guys just winging it?
> 
> Because as far as I'm concerned, a nice ass still takes precedence over nice tits every time, and I find the sight of a nice ass much more stimulating sexually than tits. That is, after all, the business end of things. Tits are nothing more than toys and baby feeders. Show me, keep 'em covered, doesn't really make much difference to me. Well, I take that back... as xotoxi has already said, there a whole lot of them that are best left covered up. They CAN be offensive.
Click to expand...

I saw it on a show called The History of Sex on a cable channel.


----------



## Shogun

Pale Rider said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.. where are all the pics, USMB gals?  what the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it was bound to come... you may as well said, "SHOW US YOUR TITS" Sho. That is, after all, what they're used to, not mention what they probably expected.
Click to expand...


I'm drunk enough to say that too!

*
HEY USMB GALS!  SHOW US YOUR TITS~!@!!!*



WHOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## 007

Graybeard said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking from an anthropological/evolutionary point of view, women's breasts evolved as a biological necessity.
> 
> As we humans evolved and our brain and skulls enlarged babies were necessarily born quite undeveloped compared to other species so as to accommodate the passing of the comparatively large head of human babies through the birth canal.
> 
> As a survival mechanism, it was therefore imperative for the males protect and provide for mother and child.  The easiest way to do that, evolutionarily speaking was to transition from lower forms of primate sex where the rump was the sexually attractive element to face to face sex where the male would associate the female's face with the pleasure of sex.  So as a result, breasts are merely a representation of the rump but placed in proximity the female's face thus assisting in a male emotional and physical bond to the female and offspring making it more likely that the male would stay to  protect his mate and progeny.
> 
> Sounds clinical but it worked and guess what, it still does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the second, "the females tits are now her new ass" story. Is there an origin to this, or are you guys just winging it?
> 
> Because as far as I'm concerned, a nice ass still takes precedence over nice tits every time, and I find the sight of a nice ass much more stimulating sexually than tits. That is, after all, the business end of things. Tits are nothing more than toys and baby feeders. Show 'em, keep 'em covered, doesn't really make much difference to me. Well, I take that back... as xotoxi has already said, there are a whole lot of them that are best left covered up. They CAN be offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it on a show called The History of Sex on a cable channel.
Click to expand...


Was it for real, or a joke?


----------



## Graybeard

Pale Rider said:


> Graybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the second, "the females tits are now her new ass" story. Is there an origin to this, or are you guys just winging it?
> 
> Because as far as I'm concerned, a nice ass still takes precedence over nice tits every time, and I find the sight of a nice ass much more stimulating sexually than tits. That is, after all, the business end of things. Tits are nothing more than toys and baby feeders. Show 'em, keep 'em covered, doesn't really make much difference to me. Well, I take that back... as xotoxi has already said, there a whole lot of them that are best left covered up. They CAN be offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it on a show called The History of Sex on a cable channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it for real, or a joke?
Click to expand...

It was for real.


----------



## 007

Graybeard said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it on a show called The History of Sex on a cable channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it for real, or a joke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was for real.
Click to expand...


You think you could find it on youtube? Not saying you have to...


----------



## Shogun

Pale Rider said:


> Graybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it for real, or a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> It was for real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think you could find it on youtube? Not saying you have to...
Click to expand...


The History of Sex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JenT

So without reading all the pages on this, have you guys figured it out yet?


----------



## JenT

uh oh, silence, I'll take that as a no.

Okay, I'll tell you....


----------



## Graybeard

Pale Rider said:


> Graybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it for real, or a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> It was for real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think you could find it on youtube? Not saying you have to...
Click to expand...

It's doubtful, it was an hour long show and trying to locate that segment would be difficult.


----------



## JenT

Because back when you first discovered us, were curious and longing to experience being the man you were becoming, it was the first thing about us that we allowed you to possibly touch...and when you finally did you realized it makes us go nuts and weakens our resistance.

It's also what you can accidentally brush against at the office and know you've completely caused us to get weak. 

They are powerful. They are within your grasp. And they can be the difference between yes and no.

And if the nuns catch you, you're in BIG TROUBLE


----------



## paperview

Skull Pilot said:


> Speaking from an anthropological/evolutionary point of view, women's breasts evolved as a biological necessity...



Yes, for feeding babies, primarily.  Like all mammals.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JenT said:


> Because back when you first discovered us, were curious and longing to experience being the man you were becoming, it was the first thing about us that we allowed you to possibly touch...and when you finally did you realized it makes us go nuts and weakens our resistance.
> 
> It's also what you can accidentally brush against at the office and know you've completely caused us to get weak.
> 
> They are powerful. They are within your grasp. And they can be the difference between yes and no.
> 
> And if the nuns catch you, you're in BIG TROUBLE



My friend John, who was Catholic, caught a nun when he was going to parochial high school in town, and when Father Patrick found out, no one in that entire town was safe.  Jay-sus, was the priest in a rage!


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Why do so many men on internet Role playing games pass themselves off as women?


----------



## Dis

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Why do so many men on internet Role playing games pass themselves off as women?



So they have their very own boobs to control.


----------



## Graybeard

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Why do so many men on internet Role playing games pass themselves off as women?


They're trying to get in touch with their feminine side?


----------



## dilloduck

You can't get a home run without touching second base. Pretty simple really. Even women play with them when they want to hit a home run by themselves.


----------



## DiveCon

dis said:


> cold fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do so many men on internet role playing games pass themselves off as women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so they have their very own boobs to control.
Click to expand...

roflmao


----------



## dilloduck

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Why do so many men on internet Role playing games pass themselves off as women?



I thought it was so they could hear what kind of pick up lines other guys were using.


----------



## dilloduck

Pale Rider said:


> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.



Women figured out they could get rich if they took proper care of them and only showed them to certain people. That forced the women with crappy tits to cover em up too because they would look cheap if they walked around topless all the time.
Follow the money, Pale.


----------



## JenT

dilloduck said:


> You can't get a home run without touching second base. Pretty simple really. Even women play with them when they want to hit a home run by themselves.



Or stay awake on long drives home.

A truckdriver caught me once and allmost ran me off the road.


----------



## JenT

Dis said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do so many men on internet Role playing games pass themselves off as women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they have their very own boobs to control.
Click to expand...


One of my funnest times on the internet was when me and my gf pretended to be men. We wanted to know who all these slutty women were that the guys kept claiming were seducing them in PM (this was a Christian chat)

So we pretended to be a couple of macho guys and within half an hour we had all the women swooning. Really freaked me out. BUT NOT ONE OF THEM HIT ON US OR SAID ANYTHING NASTY.

You guys make that stuff up.


----------



## Dis

JenT said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get a home run without touching second base. Pretty simple really. Even women play with them when they want to hit a home run by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or stay awake on long drives home.
> 
> A truckdriver caught me once and allmost ran me off the road.
Click to expand...




JenT said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do so many men on internet Role playing games pass themselves off as women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they have their very own boobs to control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my funnest times on the internet was when me and my gf pretended to be men. We wanted to know who all these slutty women were that the guys kept claiming were seducing them in PM (this was a Christian chat)
> 
> So we pretended to be a couple of macho guys and within half an hour we had all the women swooning. Really freaked me out. BUT NOT ONE OF THEM HIT ON US OR SAID ANYTHING NASTY.
> 
> You guys make that stuff up.
Click to expand...


You really are one creepy person...


----------



## dilloduck

JenT said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do so many men on internet Role playing games pass themselves off as women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they have their very own boobs to control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my funnest times on the internet was when me and my gf pretended to be men. We wanted to know who all these slutty women were that the guys kept claiming were seducing them in PM (this was a Christian chat)
> 
> So we pretended to be a couple of macho guys and within half an hour we had all the women swooning. Really freaked me out. BUT NOT ONE OF THEM HIT ON US OR SAID ANYTHING NASTY.
> 
> You guys make that stuff up.
Click to expand...


right-----there are no women seducing men


----------



## JenT

Dis said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get a home run without touching second base. Pretty simple really. Even women play with them when they want to hit a home run by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or stay awake on long drives home.
> 
> A truckdriver caught me once and allmost ran me off the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they have their very own boobs to control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my funnest times on the internet was when me and my gf pretended to be men. We wanted to know who all these slutty women were that the guys kept claiming were seducing them in PM (this was a Christian chat)
> 
> So we pretended to be a couple of macho guys and within half an hour we had all the women swooning. Really freaked me out. BUT NOT ONE OF THEM HIT ON US OR SAID ANYTHING NASTY.
> 
> You guys make that stuff up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are one creepy person...
Click to expand...


Yeah but I have fun


----------



## JenT

dilloduck said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they have their very own boobs to control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my funnest times on the internet was when me and my gf pretended to be men. We wanted to know who all these slutty women were that the guys kept claiming were seducing them in PM (this was a Christian chat)
> 
> So we pretended to be a couple of macho guys and within half an hour we had all the women swooning. Really freaked me out. BUT NOT ONE OF THEM HIT ON US OR SAID ANYTHING NASTY.
> 
> You guys make that stuff up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right-----there are no women seducing men
Click to expand...


This was AOL Christian singles (no longer the same group) about 150 regulars...it was a blast

And psssssp, yes, we Christian women know you're not really gonna get far over the internet


----------



## Said1

JenT said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get a home run without touching second base. Pretty simple really. Even women play with them when they want to hit a home run by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or stay awake on long drives home.
> 
> A truckdriver caught me once and allmost ran me off the road.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't praying be a be a better alternative.


----------



## dilloduck

JenT said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my funnest times on the internet was when me and my gf pretended to be men. We wanted to know who all these slutty women were that the guys kept claiming were seducing them in PM (this was a Christian chat)
> 
> So we pretended to be a couple of macho guys and within half an hour we had all the women swooning. Really freaked me out. BUT NOT ONE OF THEM HIT ON US OR SAID ANYTHING NASTY.
> 
> You guys make that stuff up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right-----there are no women seducing men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was AOL Christian singles (no longer the same group) about 150 regulars...it was a blast
> 
> And psssssp, yes, we Christian women know you're not really gonna get far over the internet
Click to expand...


true--virtual titties are pretty bla.   (0) (o)


----------



## Ravi

Only pole rider could pen prose that made women's bodies sound distasteful...not that we aren't all glad that you think so poorly of women's breasts. Creep out factor of 10 even reading PR's thoughts.


----------



## Said1

Pale Rider said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if there was a nation wide referendum put out right now for vote as to whether or not women should be allowed to go topless in public and it would no longer be considered indecent exposure, and only women were allowed to vote, how do you women think it would turn out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that there would probably be only 1 in 10 breasts that I would want to see in public.
> 
> The rest of them...keep 'em under wraps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I COULDN'T agree MORE! However, that doesn't answer the question.
> 
> I don't think women would go around topless even if they had the right to do so. But, they do in other countries. I wonder why we're such prudes here in America?
Click to expand...


It's legal for women to go topless just about anywhere in Ontario. Not many do, a few at the beach - that's about it.


----------



## dilloduck

Ravi said:


> Only pole rider could pen prose that made women's bodies sound distasteful...not that we aren't all glad that you think so poorly of women's breasts. Creep out factor of 10 even reading PR's thoughts.



Hey now---I'm the top ranked perv here until my term runs out.


----------



## Ravi

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only pole rider could pen prose that made women's bodies sound distasteful...not that we aren't all glad that you think so poorly of women's breasts. Creep out factor of 10 even reading PR's thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now---I'm the top ranked perv here until my term runs out.
Click to expand...

No offense, Dillo...but I thought pervs actually enjoyed sex with the opposite gender...or any gender for that matter.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Talking about women's breasts...  I wish God would have put them on a woman's back.  It would make slow dancing so much more fun!


----------



## random3434

Said1 said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get a home run without touching second base. Pretty simple really. Even women play with them when they want to hit a home run by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or stay awake on long drives home.
> 
> A truckdriver caught me once and allmost ran me off the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't praying be a be a better alternative.
Click to expand...


Does Baby Jesus watch her play with herself?


----------



## JenT

Said1 said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get a home run without touching second base. Pretty simple really. Even women play with them when they want to hit a home run by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or stay awake on long drives home.
> 
> A truckdriver caught me once and allmost ran me off the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't praying be a be a better alternative.
Click to expand...


How do you think I avoided the truck driver?


----------



## dilloduck

Echo Zulu said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or stay awake on long drives home.
> 
> A truckdriver caught me once and allmost ran me off the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't praying be a be a better alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does Baby Jesus watch her play with herself?
Click to expand...


Of course--he's a male, silly !


----------



## RadiomanATL

Goddammit assholes. You're supposed to call me when y'all have a tit thread.


----------



## SW2SILVER

Is this randy way of expalining  creationism, or what? Jesus was one horny son of a bitch. Tits for Jesus.  What  WOULD Jesus do, suck em or fuck em? Yeah, a OUR father, who art in heaven, he's jacking off. What? God has nothing better to do?


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that there would probably be only 1 in 10 breasts that I would want to see in public.
> 
> The rest of them...keep 'em under wraps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I COULDN'T agree MORE! However, that doesn't answer the question.
> 
> I don't think women would go around topless even if they had the right to do so. But, they do in other countries. I wonder why we're such prudes here in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's legal for women to go topless just about anywhere in Ontario. Not many do, a few at the beach - that's about it.
Click to expand...


Same in Austin----you still gotta go to a strip joint and pay for the good ones


----------



## JenT

Echo Zulu said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or stay awake on long drives home.
> 
> A truckdriver caught me once and allmost ran me off the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't praying be a be a better alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does Baby Jesus watch her play with herself?
Click to expand...


EZ, who do you think invented a man's attraction to a woman and the woman's to a man? And the physical pleasure of the body?

It's just supposed to be treated with honor, it's precious, it's not to be thrown around or treated like a handshake. One man for one woman. And if that woman's husband has been two years living with his slut girlfriend, hey, I keep myself awake any way I want.


----------



## Said1

Echo Zulu said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or stay awake on long drives home.
> 
> A truckdriver caught me once and allmost ran me off the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't praying be a be a better alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does Baby Jesus watch her play with herself?
Click to expand...


Yeah. "sometimes, late at night, when I'm driving, I think about Jesus and touch my nipples....teehee'.


----------



## random3434

JenT said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't praying be a be a better alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Baby Jesus watch her play with herself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EZ, who do you think invented a man's attraction to a woman and the woman's to a man? And the physical pleasure of the body?
> 
> It's just supposed to be treated with honor, it's precious, it's not to be thrown around or treated like a handshake. One man for one woman. And if that woman's husband has been two years living with his slut girlfriend, hey, I keep myself awake any way I want.
Click to expand...


Lighten up Jezebel, it was a joke.


----------



## JenT

Echo Zulu said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Baby Jesus watch her play with herself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZ, who do you think invented a man's attraction to a woman and the woman's to a man? And the physical pleasure of the body?
> 
> It's just supposed to be treated with honor, it's precious, it's not to be thrown around or treated like a handshake. One man for one woman. And if that woman's husband has been two years living with his slut girlfriend, hey, I keep myself awake any way I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lighten up Jezebel, it was a joke.
Click to expand...


 you sure like that smilie, get a lot of headaches? Because I know how you don't like to insult people


----------



## random3434

JenT said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> EZ, who do you think invented a man's attraction to a woman and the woman's to a man? And the physical pleasure of the body?
> 
> It's just supposed to be treated with honor, it's precious, it's not to be thrown around or treated like a handshake. One man for one woman. And if that woman's husband has been two years living with his slut girlfriend, hey, I keep myself awake any way I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighten up Jezebel, it was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you sure like that smilie, get a lot of headaches? Because I know how you don't like to insult people
Click to expand...


Nah, I just use it for you! 

Shalom!


----------



## dilloduck

Echo Zulu said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Baby Jesus watch her play with herself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZ, who do you think invented a man's attraction to a woman and the woman's to a man? And the physical pleasure of the body?
> 
> It's just supposed to be treated with honor, it's precious, it's not to be thrown around or treated like a handshake. One man for one woman. And if that woman's husband has been two years living with his slut girlfriend, hey, I keep myself awake any way I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lighten up Jezebel, it was a joke.
Click to expand...


----------



## Said1

JenT said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't praying be a be a better alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Baby Jesus watch her play with herself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EZ, who do you think invented a man's attraction to a woman and the woman's to a man? And the physical pleasure of the body?
> 
> It's just supposed to be treated with honor, it's precious, it's not to be thrown around or treated like a handshake. One man for one woman. And if that woman's husband has been two years living with his slut girlfriend, hey, I keep myself awake any way I want.
Click to expand...


You have it all wrong. Masturbating in your car, while driving IS  precious. It's a sacred moment, between you and the trucker. So not slutty.


----------



## JenT

Echo Zulu said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lighten up Jezebel, it was a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure like that smilie, get a lot of headaches? Because I know how you don't like to insult people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I just use it for you!
> 
> Shalom!
Click to expand...


What an odd contradiction


----------



## random3434

Remeber when a few long timers on here got upset about this avie?


----------



## JenT

Said1 said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Baby Jesus watch her play with herself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZ, who do you think invented a man's attraction to a woman and the woman's to a man? And the physical pleasure of the body?
> 
> It's just supposed to be treated with honor, it's precious, it's not to be thrown around or treated like a handshake. One man for one woman. And if that woman's husband has been two years living with his slut girlfriend, hey, I keep myself awake any way I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have it all wrong. Masturbating in your car, while driving IS  precious. It's a sacred moment, between you and the trucker. So not slutty.
Click to expand...


Honey, if you don't know the difference between waking up and orgasm, then you're either missing out on a lot or getting way too much exercise


----------



## dilloduck

Y'all are messing up a perfectly good tit thread !!!


----------



## RadiomanATL

No shitting on the tit thread.


Dammit. Go start a scat thread somewhere.


----------



## dilloduck

Echo Zulu said:


> View attachment 8038
> 
> 
> 
> Remeber when a few long timers on here got upset about this avie?



Only because there was too much paint !


----------



## random3434

Said1 said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Baby Jesus watch her play with herself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZ, who do you think invented a man's attraction to a woman and the woman's to a man? And the physical pleasure of the body?
> 
> It's just supposed to be treated with honor, it's precious, it's not to be thrown around or treated like a handshake. One man for one woman. And if that woman's husband has been two years living with his slut girlfriend, hey, I keep myself awake any way I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have it all wrong. Masturbating in your car, while driving IS  precious. It's a sacred moment, between you and the trucker. So not slutty.
Click to expand...


LOL!


Truckers are the way, and the light, and the road, right?


----------



## JenT

Echo Zulu said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> EZ, who do you think invented a man's attraction to a woman and the woman's to a man? And the physical pleasure of the body?
> 
> It's just supposed to be treated with honor, it's precious, it's not to be thrown around or treated like a handshake. One man for one woman. And if that woman's husband has been two years living with his slut girlfriend, hey, I keep myself awake any way I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have it all wrong. Masturbating in your car, while driving IS  precious. It's a sacred moment, between you and the trucker. So not slutty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> Truckers are the way, and the light, and the road, right?
Click to expand...


Wow EZ, I'm sure truckers in your area are smiling tonight, with that kind of endorsement!


----------



## JenT

EZ, Is it true what they say about the back of those cabs or do you ever get that far?


----------



## Said1

JenT said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> EZ, who do you think invented a man's attraction to a woman and the woman's to a man? And the physical pleasure of the body?
> 
> It's just supposed to be treated with honor, it's precious, it's not to be thrown around or treated like a handshake. One man for one woman. And if that woman's husband has been two years living with his slut girlfriend, hey, I keep myself awake any way I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have it all wrong. Masturbating in your car, while driving IS  precious. It's a sacred moment, between you and the trucker. So not slutty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honey, if you don't know the difference between waking up and orgasm, then you're either missing out on a lot or getting way too much exercise
Click to expand...


Like I said, a precious, sacred moment between you and the trucker. So not slutty or masturbating.


----------



## random3434

JenT said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have it all wrong. Masturbating in your car, while driving IS  precious. It's a sacred moment, between you and the trucker. So not slutty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> Truckers are the way, and the light, and the road, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow EZ, I'm sure truckers in your area are smiling tonight, with that kind of endorsement!
Click to expand...


Why, are you playing with your boobies in front of them again!


----------



## Said1

Echo Zulu said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> Truckers are the way, and the light, and the road, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow EZ, I'm sure truckers in your area are smiling tonight, with that kind of endorsement!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, are you playing with your boobies in front of them again!
Click to expand...


Now EZ, I thought you played with your nipples, prayed and drove around late a night too.


----------



## JenT

Echo Zulu said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> Truckers are the way, and the light, and the road, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow EZ, I'm sure truckers in your area are smiling tonight, with that kind of endorsement!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, are you playing with your boobies in front of them again!
Click to expand...


no, hon, I wouldn't want to take away your business


----------



## random3434

I found the perfect song to dedicate to jent! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CyNabyA4lA]YouTube - "The Righteous Path" by Drive-By Truckers[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Godammit. 

Last time. No shitting on the tit threads!!!


----------



## critter

Care4all said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
Click to expand...


so when did women start to get enjoyment out of rubbing themselfs on the breast and playing with there own nipples.


----------



## JenT

Echo Zulu said:


> I found the perfect song to dedicate to jent!
> 
> YouTube - "The Righteous Path" by Drive-By Truckers



AMAZING how fast you found that! wow. How did that happen, familiar with that kind of music?

oh yeah, I forgot, I'm sure truckers listen to that all the time

but I wouldn't know, I'll take your word for it


----------



## Dis

RadiomanATL said:


> Godammit.
> 
> Last time. No shitting on the tit threads!!!



What're you bitching about?  You wanted boobs galore, now you have them, and you're complaining.


----------



## Dis

JenT said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the perfect song to dedicate to jent!
> 
> YouTube - "The Righteous Path" by Drive-By Truckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING how fast you found that! wow. How did that happen, familiar with that kind of music?
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot, I'm sure truckers listen to that all the time
> 
> but I wouldn't know, I'll take your word for it
Click to expand...


Huh?

Try putting BOTH hands on the keyboard when you type...


----------



## Said1

RadiomanATL said:


> Godammit.
> 
> Last time. No shitting on the tit threads!!!



You're right. JenT's comments about tweeking her nipples as an effective method to stay awake on the road, and not actually masturbating, and praying should go in the 'absurd trends' thread.


----------



## random3434

critter said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so when did women start to get enjoyment out of rubbing themselfs on the breast and playing with there own nipples.
Click to expand...


Ask jent, she'll tell you all about it!

Do you own a truck by  chance?


----------



## JenT

Dis said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the perfect song to dedicate to jent!
> 
> YouTube - "The Righteous Path" by Drive-By Truckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING how fast you found that! wow. How did that happen, familiar with that kind of music?
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot, I'm sure truckers listen to that all the time
> 
> but I wouldn't know, I'll take your word for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Try putting BOTH hands on the keyboard when you type...
Click to expand...


It's okay Dis, read it again, you'll catch on, some of us just need more time


----------



## dilloduck

Echo Zulu said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so when did women start to get enjoyment out of rubbing themselfs on the breast and playing with there own nipples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask jent, she'll tell you all about it!
> 
> Do you own a truck by  chance?
Click to expand...


yes   !!!!!!


----------



## Said1

Dis said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the perfect song to dedicate to jent!
> 
> YouTube - "The Righteous Path" by Drive-By Truckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING how fast you found that! wow. How did that happen, familiar with that kind of music?
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot, I'm sure truckers listen to that all the time
> 
> but I wouldn't know, I'll take your word for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Try putting BOTH hands on the keyboard when you type...
Click to expand...


Give her break, Dis. She's trying to stay awake.


----------



## Dis

JenT said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING how fast you found that! wow. How did that happen, familiar with that kind of music?
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot, I'm sure truckers listen to that all the time
> 
> but I wouldn't know, I'll take your word for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Try putting BOTH hands on the keyboard when you type...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's okay Dis, read it again, you'll catch on, some of us just need more time
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm quite adept at reading the written word.  That was simply the poorest attempt at a retort I've seen on this board in a loooooooong time.  5th graders got more game than you.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Said1 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godammit.
> 
> Last time. No shitting on the tit threads!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. JenT's comments about tweeking her nipples as an effective method to stay awake on the road, and not actually masturbating, and praying should go in the 'absurd trends' thread.
Click to expand...


Ugh, I musta missed that post.

Oh, you can continue to shit. I'd rather have that than the mental picture of JenT flickin' her rosebuds.

Now where'dafuck did I put the mind-bleach?


----------



## Dis

Said1 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING how fast you found that! wow. How did that happen, familiar with that kind of music?
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot, I'm sure truckers listen to that all the time
> 
> but I wouldn't know, I'll take your word for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Try putting BOTH hands on the keyboard when you type...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give her break, Dis. She's trying to stay awake.
Click to expand...


LMFAO!


----------



## dilloduck

I'm figuring this shit out-----when a woman gets a little to personal when the big SEX topic jumps up al lthe other women pounce on her ass.


now----

Back to the tits, ladies


----------



## JenT

Dis said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Try putting BOTH hands on the keyboard when you type...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay Dis, read it again, you'll catch on, some of us just need more time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm quite adept at reading the written word.  That was simply the poorest attempt at a retort I've seen on this board in a loooooooong time.  5th graders got more game than you.
Click to expand...


So lets look at this, I said all of 

"Or stay awake on long drives home."

And FIVE pages later you women are still after me.

You don't like me. Admit it. you really don't like me


----------



## random3434

dilloduck said:


> I'm figuring this shit out-----when a woman gets a little to personal when the big SEX topic jumps up al lthe other women pounce on her ass.
> 
> 
> now----
> 
> Back to the tits, ladies



No, just the self righteous ones. 

The irony falls right out of her padded bra.


----------



## Dis

JenT said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay Dis, read it again, you'll catch on, some of us just need more time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm quite adept at reading the written word.  That was simply the poorest attempt at a retort I've seen on this board in a loooooooong time.  5th graders got more game than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So lets look at this, I said all of
> 
> "Or stay awake on long drives home."
> 
> And FIVE pages later you women are still after me.
> 
> You don't like me. Admit it. you really don't like me
Click to expand...


I'm only going to speak for me.

I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY don't like you.  I truly think you need psychological help.


----------



## JenT

dilloduck said:


> I'm figuring this shit out-----when a woman gets a little to personal when the big SEX topic jumps up al lthe other women pounce on her ass.
> 
> 
> now----
> 
> Back to the tits, ladies



GREAT idea







There.

Sorry EZ, didn't mean to steal your fire with one comment about staying awake.


----------



## dilloduck

JenT said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay Dis, read it again, you'll catch on, some of us just need more time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm quite adept at reading the written word.  That was simply the poorest attempt at a retort I've seen on this board in a loooooooong time.  5th graders got more game than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So lets look at this, I said all of
> 
> "Or stay awake on long drives home."
> 
> And FIVE pages later you women are still after me.
> 
> You don't like me. Admit it. you really don't like me
Click to expand...


Christians ain't supposed to have play with themselves.


----------



## random3434

JenT said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm figuring this shit out-----when a woman gets a little to personal when the big SEX topic jumps up al lthe other women pounce on her ass.
> 
> 
> now----
> 
> Back to the tits, ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There.
> 
> Sorry EZ, didn't mean to steal your fire with one comment about staying awake.
Click to expand...



You mean you're going to start playing with her boobs now too?


----------



## Said1

She looks sleepy.


----------



## JenT

Echo Zulu said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm figuring this shit out-----when a woman gets a little to personal when the big SEX topic jumps up al lthe other women pounce on her ass.
> 
> 
> now----
> 
> Back to the tits, ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There.
> 
> Sorry EZ, didn't mean to steal your fire with one comment about staying awake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you're going to start playing with her boobs now too?
Click to expand...


Why should he? Hes got you in full color


----------



## Dis

JenT said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There.
> 
> Sorry EZ, didn't mean to steal your fire with one comment about staying awake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you're going to start playing with her boobs now too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he? Hes got you in full color
Click to expand...


_ZZZOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM_

Seriously.. Drop to 20 volume.


----------



## JenT

Hey! I know! Lets throw in that pic of Dis in the naked butt avie, all bound up. Oh no comments about that, noooooooooooooooooooo

but one comment by me about waking up and you guys get hysterical 

eh


----------



## dilloduck

JenT said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There.
> 
> Sorry EZ, didn't mean to steal your fire with one comment about staying awake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you're going to start playing with her boobs now too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he? Hes got you in full color
Click to expand...


Still too much paint


----------



## goldcatt

Turn my back for a second and I miss something here. Jent plays with her tits while driving? Isn't there a law against that?


----------



## JenT

oh wait, I think I feel it, yes, it's panic, I'm SOOOOOO afraid, I think I'll run away and hide...

no wait, it's just I gotta go get lunch meat for my kids lunch tomorrow

darn and this has been SO fun

flame away, you guys are good at it

especially when people are gone


----------



## Said1

JenT said:


> Hey! I know! Lets throw in that pic of Dis in the naked butt avie, all bound up. Oh no comments about that, noooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> but one comment by me about waking up and you guys get hysterical
> 
> eh



That's boring.

You, on the other hand sound a little tired.


----------



## random3434

JenT said:


> oh wait, I think I feel it, yes, it's panic, I'm SOOOOOO afraid, I think I'll run away and hide...
> 
> no wait, it's just I gotta go get lunch meat for my kids lunch tomorrow
> 
> darn and this has been SO fun
> 
> flame away, you guys are good at it
> 
> especially when people are gone



Lunch Meat!

You do know how lunch meat gets to the grocery store, right jent?

BY TRUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good luck, maybe you'll catch one making a delivery! 

We're all 'pulling' for you so to speak!


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> Turn my back for a second and I miss something here. Jent plays with her tits while driving? Isn't there a law against that?



no and don't mess up the tit thread please !


----------



## goldcatt

Said1 said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I know! Lets throw in that pic of Dis in the naked butt avie, all bound up. Oh no comments about that, noooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> but one comment by me about waking up and you guys get hysterical
> 
> eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's boring.
> 
> You, on the other hand sound a little tired.
Click to expand...


No!  Not the other hand!


----------



## paperview

JenT said:


> oh wait, I think I feel it, yes, it's panic, I'm SOOOOOO afraid, I think I'll run away and hide...
> 
> no wait, it's just I gotta go get lunch meat for my kids lunch tomorrow
> 
> darn and this has been SO fun
> 
> flame away, you guys are good at it
> 
> especially when people are gone


Man, you really are shitting on a damn decent tit thread.


----------



## Said1

JenT said:


> oh wait, I think I feel it, yes, it's panic, I'm SOOOOOO afraid, I think I'll run away and hide...
> 
> no wait, it's just I gotta go get lunch meat for my kids lunch tomorrow
> 
> darn and this has been SO fun
> 
> flame away, you guys are good at it
> 
> especially when people are gone



Don't fall asleep now. 


Who buys lunch meat at this hour? I guess 10pm is when it's freshest.


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn my back for a second and I miss something here. Jent plays with her tits while driving? Isn't there a law against that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no and don't mess up the tit thread please !
Click to expand...


Aha! And just who was the beneficiary of said solo boobie ping pong?


----------



## paperview

I'll say it.

Titties are one of my most favoritest things.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn my back for a second and I miss something here. Jent plays with her tits while driving? Isn't there a law against that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no and don't mess up the tit thread please !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha! And just who was the beneficiary of said solo boobie ping pong?
Click to expand...


well---before all the jealous USMB women jumped in it was a pretty good show


----------



## RadiomanATL

Now we're getting back on track.


----------



## dilloduck

RadiomanATL said:


> Now we're getting back on track.



Amen---GC seems to be familiar with this solo boobie ping pong game.


----------



## paperview

(and my girl likes 'em too)


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> no and don't mess up the tit thread please !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha! And just who was the beneficiary of said solo boobie ping pong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well---before all the jealous USMB women jumped in it was a pretty good show
Click to expand...


I beg to differ. the contribution from certain ladies was essential to it's success. Especially JenT. I'll pray there is some macaroni loaf left at the store.


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we're getting back on track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen---GC seems to be familiar with this solo boobie ping pong game.
Click to expand...


SOME of us keep one hand on the wheel at all times.


----------



## random3434

Said1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aha! And just who was the beneficiary of said solo boobie ping pong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well---before all the jealous USMB women jumped in it was a pretty good show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ. the contribution from certain ladies was essential to it's success. Especially JenT. I'll pray there is some macaroni loaf left at the store.
Click to expand...


Or a good piece of breast meat.


----------



## goldcatt

Said1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aha! And just who was the beneficiary of said solo boobie ping pong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well---before all the jealous USMB women jumped in it was a pretty good show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ. the contribution from certain ladies was essential to it's success. Especially JenT. I'll pray there is some macaroni loaf left at the store.
Click to expand...


She had to run out for lunch meat. I'll bet she already used all the peanut butter trying to stay awake.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we're getting back on track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen---GC seems to be familiar with this solo boobie ping pong game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SOME of us keep one hand on the wheel at all times.
Click to expand...


That's only with a passenger I assume !


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amen---GC seems to be familiar with this solo boobie ping pong game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME of us keep one hand on the wheel at all times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's only with a passenger I assume !
Click to expand...


That goes without saying. SOME of us also have standards.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOME of us keep one hand on the wheel at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only with a passenger I assume !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That goes without saying. SOME of us also have standards.
Click to expand...


It's a good thing we have you fine upstanding women around here.
Now are you any good at solo boobie ping pong or not ?


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's only with a passenger I assume !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That goes without saying. SOME of us also have standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a good thing we have you fine upstanding women around here.
> Now are you any good at solo boobie ping pong or not ?
Click to expand...


I never said they were _high_ standards! 
Depends what you mean by "good", of course.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes without saying. SOME of us also have standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing we have you fine upstanding women around here.
> Now are you any good at solo boobie ping pong or not ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said they were _high_ standards!
> Depends what you mean by "good", of course.
Click to expand...


never mind-----Pale is right. Boobs will remain a mystery !


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## HUGGY

Pale Rider said:


> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.



*What Is It About Women's Breasts? 
*

You are so gay!

If you don't already get it...there is no point spelling it out for you.


----------



## Liability

HUGGY said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What Is It About Women's Breasts?
> *
> 
> You are so gay!
> 
> If you don't already get it...there is no point spelling it out for you.
Click to expand...



Druggy is just speaking hypothetically, of course.  

He prefers penises and male anus to vaginas or breasts.

It is what traitors like him prefer.


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing we have you fine upstanding women around here.
> Now are you any good at solo boobie ping pong or not ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they were _high_ standards!
> Depends what you mean by "good", of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> never mind-----Pale is right. Boobs will remain a mystery !
Click to expand...


Which is exactly the way we like it. If they weren't, you'd stop trying to figure them out. And all that exploring is too nice to give up.


----------



## HUGGY

Liability said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What Is It About Women's Breasts?
> *
> 
> You are so gay!
> 
> If you don't already get it...there is no point spelling it out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Druggy is just speaking hypothetically, of course.
> 
> He prefers penises and male anus to vaginas or breasts.
> 
> It is what traitors like him prefer.
Click to expand...


*He prefers penises and male anus *

You talk alot about penis and ass.  Are we seeing a breakthrough is the closet phase of your homosexuality?  Good for you sparky..now go share the news with someone else,


----------



## Liability

HUGGY said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What Is It About Women's Breasts?
> *
> 
> You are so gay!
> 
> If you don't already get it...there is no point spelling it out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Druggy is just speaking hypothetically, of course.
> 
> He prefers penises and male anus to vaginas or breasts.
> 
> It is what traitors like him prefer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He prefers penises and male anus *
> 
> You talk alot about penis and ass.  Are we seeing a breakthrough is the closet phase of your homosexuality?  Good for you sparky..now go share the news with someone else,
Click to expand...



No.  We are seeing your homosexuality explored as the root of your fundamental dishonesty and the other garbage you spew.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they were _high_ standards!
> Depends what you mean by "good", of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never mind-----Pale is right. Boobs will remain a mystery !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is exactly the way we like it. If they weren't, you'd stop trying to figure them out. And all that exploring is too nice to give up.
Click to expand...


No complaints here--I've paid my dues already.


----------



## 007

dilloduck said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women figured out they could get rich if they took proper care of them and only showed them to certain people. That forced the women with crappy tits to cover em up too because they would look cheap if they walked around topless all the time.
> Follow the money, Pale.
Click to expand...


NOW we're getting to the bottom of this... it's HUGH HEFNERS fault...


----------



## 007

Ravi said:


> Only pole rider could pen prose that made women's bodies sound distasteful...not that we aren't all glad that you think so poorly of women's breasts. Creep out factor of 10 even reading PR's thoughts.



You never know when to quit do you? You really must enjoy being such a rabid little, nasty bitch.


----------



## dilloduck

Pale Rider said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women figured out they could get rich if they took proper care of them and only showed them to certain people. That forced the women with crappy tits to cover em up too because they would look cheap if they walked around topless all the time.
> Follow the money, Pale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW we're getting to the bottom of this... it's HUGH HEFNERS fault...
Click to expand...


You can't count on me for this kinda stuff dude but it was a hell of an eye opening thread !


----------



## Shogun

well, THIS thread was a giant disappointment.


----------



## Liability

I like to be complete in my analysis of these pressing topics.

I have considered women's breasts from a wide variety of angles.  

I can come to but one consistent conclusion.

God done good.


----------



## Ringel05

Liability said:


> I like to be complete in my analysis of these pressing topics.
> 
> I have considered women's breasts from a wide variety of angles.
> 
> I can come to but one consistent conclusion.
> 
> God done good.



Nom nom nom slurp, nom nom..........


----------



## 007

dilloduck said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women figured out they could get rich if they took proper care of them and only showed them to certain people. That forced the women with crappy tits to cover em up too because they would look cheap if they walked around topless all the time.
> Follow the money, Pale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW we're getting to the bottom of this... it's HUGH HEFNERS fault...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't count on me for this kinda stuff dude but it was a hell of an eye opening thread !
Click to expand...

Yes it was. The usual sarcasm and insults from the usual morons... ahem, huggy, ravi, but aside from those lamebrains, what it turned into was an interesting read.

What I've come away with that can actually pass for an answer is, tits look like a womans butt, so they evolved into sexual objects instead of just baby feeders. Then men started to like them so women started to use them to their advantage. End of story?


----------



## dilloduck

Pale Rider said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOW we're getting to the bottom of this... it's HUGH HEFNERS fault...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't count on me for this kinda stuff dude but it was a hell of an eye opening thread !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was. The usual sarcasm and insults from the usual suspects... ahem, ravi, but what it turned into was an interesting read.
> 
> What I've come away with that can actually pass for answer is, tits look like a womans butt, so they evolved into sexual objects instead of just baby feeders. Then men started to like them so women started to use them to their advantage. End of story?
Click to expand...


Close enough til we get pics.


----------



## goldcatt

Pale Rider said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOW we're getting to the bottom of this... it's HUGH HEFNERS fault...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't count on me for this kinda stuff dude but it was a hell of an eye opening thread !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was. The usual sarcasm and insults from the usual suspects... ahem, ravi, but what it turned into was an interesting read.
> 
> What I've come away with that can actually pass for answer is, tits look like a womans butt, so they evolved into sexual objects instead of just baby feeders. Then men started to like them so women started to use them to their advantage. End of story?
Click to expand...


Sounds about right to me.


----------



## 007

dilloduck said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't count on me for this kinda stuff dude but it was a hell of an eye opening thread !
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was. The usual sarcasm and insults from the usual morons... huggy, ravi, but aside from those lamebrains, what it turned into was an interesting read.
> 
> What I've come away with that can actually pass for answer is, tits look like a womans butt, so they evolved into sexual objects instead of just baby feeders. Then men started to like them so women started to use them to their advantage. End of story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Close enough til we get pics.
Click to expand...

Only got one... and there was too much paint...


----------



## dilloduck

ooops--they can keep you awake if you're really tired-----best part


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> ooops--they can keep you awake if you're really tired-----best part



I'm still confused about where the lunch meat fits in though. I thought lunch meat was a guy thing?


----------



## 007

dilloduck said:


> ooops--they can keep you awake if you're really tired-----best part



I wonder if that was full top nude fondle, or just a hand in the bra nipple twist? ...


----------



## dilloduck

Pale Rider said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooops--they can keep you awake if you're really tired-----best part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that was full top nude fondle, or just a hand in the bra nipple twist? ...
Click to expand...


stay tuned for the next episode of " As the Titty turns ".


----------



## 007

dilloduck said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooops--they can keep you awake if you're really tired-----best part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that was full top nude fondle, or just a hand in the bra nipple twist? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stay tuned for the next episode of " As the Titty turns ".
Click to expand...


Tune in next week as we hear JenT say... "I'm coming, I'm coming"... just as a 911 call comes into the local State Patrol office... *there's a truck on interstate 15 that just ran in the ditch, send help fast* ...


----------



## Avatar4321

HUGGY said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What Is It About Women's Breasts?
> *
> 
> You are so gay!
> 
> If you don't already get it...there is no point spelling it out for you.
Click to expand...


I presumed Pale was just using the question as a pretext to get many guys posting pics... which hasnt happened.


----------



## JenT

Pale Rider said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that was full top nude fondle, or just a hand in the bra nipple twist? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned for the next episode of " As the Titty turns ".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tune in next week as we hear JenT say... "I'm coming, I'm coming"... just as a 911 call comes into the local State Patrol office... *there's a truck on interstate 15 that just ran in the ditch, send help fast* ...
Click to expand...


There is only one possible repsonse to a post as low class as this Pale Rider...

Pictures? We got pictures, we got lots of pictures, keep it up and you can have more






A LOT MORE REVEALING...this was the most modest....

Revenge


----------



## THE LIGHT

JenT said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned for the next episode of " As the Titty turns ".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tune in next week as we hear JenT say... "I'm coming, I'm coming"... just as a 911 call comes into the local State Patrol office... *there's a truck on interstate 15 that just ran in the ditch, send help fast* ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is only one possible repsonse to a post as low class as this Pale Rider...
> 
> Pictures? We got pictures, we got lots of pictures, keep it up and you can have more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LOT MORE REVEALING...this was the most modest....
> 
> Revenge
Click to expand...


----------



## JenT

Eh, Pale Rider just didn't wanna have status any more, (sigh) the burden was too much for him


----------



## 007

JenT said:


> Eh, Pale Rider just didn't wanna have status any more, (sigh) the burden was too much for him



Just havin' a little fun JenT... after all, you were the one that openly admitted playing with yourself to "stay awake"... talk about class... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry we now have to be board enemies.


----------



## 007

Avatar4321 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What Is It About Women's Breasts?
> *
> 
> You are so gay!
> 
> If you don't already get it...there is no point spelling it out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I presumed Pale was just using the question as a pretext to get many guys posting pics... which hasnt happened.
Click to expand...


Huggy is right up there at the top of list for board pool toy Avatar. Nothing he says is worth the time it takes to read it.


----------



## JenT

Pale Rider said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, Pale Rider just didn't wanna have status any more, (sigh) the burden was too much for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just havin' a little fun JenT... after all, you were the one that openly admitted playing with yourself to "stay awake." Sorry we now have to be board enemies.
Click to expand...


or not

[EDIT TO ADD}

OH PALE! Two minutes after I left you edited your post to:



> Just havin' a little fun JenT... after all, you were the one that openly admitted playing with yourself to "stay awake"  ... talk about class...
> Sorry we now have to be board enemies.



Dude, there wasn't anything unclassy about making a modest comment about staying awake (okay almost) but the REALLY CLASSLESS comments is all the terminology used by others in the wake of it. 

Courage, man, courage, I'm just one woman, next time maybe you can manage posting digs BEFORE I'm gone...


----------



## Phoenix

Shogun said:


> I'm drunk enough to say that too!
> 
> *
> HEY USMB GALS!  SHOW US YOUR TITS~!@!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> WHOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!




I've got a pretty pair:


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my funnest times on the internet was when me and my gf pretended to be men. We wanted to know who all these slutty women were that the guys kept claiming were seducing them in PM (this was a Christian chat)
> 
> So we pretended to be a couple of macho guys and within half an hour we had all the women swooning. Really freaked me out. BUT NOT ONE OF THEM HIT ON US OR SAID ANYTHING NASTY.
> 
> You guys make that stuff up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right-----there are no women seducing men
Click to expand...


Sorry ducky.


----------



## Luissa

Pale Rider said:


> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?


women's are usually bigger and we recieve more stimulation from them.


----------



## Phoenix

JenT said:


> EZ, who do you think invented a man's attraction to a woman and the woman's to a man? And the physical pleasure of the body?
> 
> It's just supposed to be treated with honor, it's precious, it's not to be thrown around or treated like a handshake. One man for one woman. And if that woman's husband has been two years living with his slut girlfriend, hey, I keep myself awake any way I want.



I think our bodies were created for specific purposes, not sure about the attraction thing.  Fortunately, the attraction thing seems to work.

But I definitely don't think that there is only one person for each person.  That's what I grew up believing but I figure that has more to do with religion and keeping people with their spouses, blah, blah, blah, than being a real and true thing.


----------



## critter

Echo Zulu said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so when did women start to get enjoyment out of rubbing themselfs on the breast and playing with there own nipples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask jent, she'll tell you all about it!
> 
> Do you own a truck by  chance?
Click to expand...


Maybe maybe not that matters


----------



## manifold

Pale Rider said:


> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.





What's to get? Hot titties = erection.  Nuff said.


----------



## Phoenix

manifold said:


> What's to get? Hot titties = erection.  Nuff said.



So?  Lots of stuff = erection.  

Some examples - nice rear, nice legs, nice belly, nice face, nice mouth, a cool car, a hot bike, a big stack of money, two chicks fighting, a new gun, the breeze blowing, women with pigtails, women in school uniforms, women out of school uniforms, a stiff breeze blowing, etc.  

Plus, "nice", "hot", "sexy" are all rather subjective assessments.


----------



## manifold

yeah, lot's of stuff.

So like I said in response to the OP, what's to get?


----------



## Phoenix

manifold said:


> yeah, lot's of stuff.
> 
> So like I said in response to the OP, what's to get?



You don't have to understand the whys and wherefores to enjoy it?

Fairy nuff.


----------



## manifold

Yep.

I don't think there is a part of a woman's body left that I haven't found very sexy on at least one woman at one time in my life.  Of course there are the typical hot spots (face, ass, legs, tits, etc), but sometimes a chick can have really sexy arms, or ankles, or neck, or lower back, or skin, or hands, or feet, and so on.  Examining why seems to me a fool's errand.  It just is.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

I have to say I don't get Foot Fetish.


----------



## JenT

JenT said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, Pale Rider just didn't wanna have status any more, (sigh) the burden was too much for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just havin' a little fun JenT... after all, you were the one that openly admitted playing with yourself to "stay awake." Sorry we now have to be board enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or not
> 
> [EDIT TO ADD}
> 
> OH PALE! Two minutes after I left you edited your post to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just havin' a little fun JenT... after all, you were the one that openly admitted playing with yourself to "stay awake"  ... talk about class...
> Sorry we now have to be board enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, there wasn't anything unclassy about making a modest comment about staying awake (okay almost) but the REALLY CLASSLESS comments is all the terminology used by others in the wake of it.
> 
> Courage, man, courage, I'm just one woman, next time maybe you can manage posting digs BEFORE I'm gone...
Click to expand...


whooops, wouldn't want to do the same cowardly thing...


----------



## Phoenix

manifold said:


> Yep.
> 
> I don't think there is a part of a woman's body left that I haven't found very sexy on at least one woman at one time in my life.  Of course there are the typical hot spots (face, ass, legs, tits, etc), but sometimes a chick can have really sexy arms, or ankles, or neck, or lower back, or skin, or hands, or feet, and so on.  Examining why seems to me a fool's errand.  It just is.



You forgot to mention what is arguably the most attractive, sexy, compelling, erotic, fascinating, alluring part of a man or a woman ... 






























their mind.


----------



## kwc57

Pale Rider said:


> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?



I enjoy putting my hands and mouth on women's nipples.  Men's.....not so much.


----------



## DiveCon

kwc57 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy putting my hands and mouth on women's nipples.  Men's.....not so much.
Click to expand...

but do you like your ladies to suck and lick your nipples?


----------



## Luissa

doesn't every man like for us to suck their nipples?
they may say they don't but things change when the lights go out.


----------



## JenT

Luissa said:


> doesn't every man like for us to suck their nipples?
> they may say they don't but things change when the lights go out.



Luissa if all it takes is a picture of lips (generally does) then I vote you're (carefully choosing words)......

exactly right 



(amazing how many words could get one in trouble)


----------



## kwc57

DiveCon said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy putting my hands and mouth on women's nipples.  Men's.....not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but do you like your ladies to suck and lick your nipples?
Click to expand...


Well heck yeah........but that is a whole different animal, isn't it?


----------



## asaratis

I've managed to keep abreast of this thread through it all.  You guys are goin' at it...tit for tat, so to speak.  But, let's face it...you see one titty, you've seen 'em both.

(.)(.)


----------



## Thinman

I always heard it was, "If you've seen one pair ot tits, you just want to see all the rest."


----------



## xotoxi

Eve said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> I don't think there is a part of a woman's body left that I haven't found very sexy on at least one woman at one time in my life. Of course there are the typical hot spots (face, ass, legs, tits, etc), but sometimes a chick can have really sexy arms, or ankles, or neck, or lower back, or skin, or hands, or feet, and so on. Examining why seems to me a fool's errand. It just is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention what is arguably the most attractive, sexy, compelling, erotic, fascinating, alluring part of a man or a woman ...
> 
> 
> 
> their mind.
Click to expand...

 
What's that?


----------



## Dis

xotoxi said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> I don't think there is a part of a woman's body left that I haven't found very sexy on at least one woman at one time in my life. Of course there are the typical hot spots (face, ass, legs, tits, etc), but sometimes a chick can have really sexy arms, or ankles, or neck, or lower back, or skin, or hands, or feet, and so on. Examining why seems to me a fool's errand. It just is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention what is arguably the most attractive, sexy, compelling, erotic, fascinating, alluring part of a man or a woman ...
> 
> 
> 
> their mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that?
Click to expand...


Mind.. Encased in that much smaller orb ABOVE her shoulders.


----------



## tigerbob

Pale Rider said:


> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.



The wonderful think about tits
Is tits are wonderful things
They're mostly made out of rubber
But their nipples are made out of springs
And they're bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy
Fun fun fun fun fun
But about the most wonderful thing about tits
Is that there's two, not one.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## Said1

Dis said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention what is arguably the most attractive, sexy, compelling, erotic, fascinating, alluring part of a man or a woman ...
> 
> 
> 
> their mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mind.. Encased in that much smaller orb ABOVE her shoulders.
Click to expand...



Have you seen that cartoon where they take an xray of the dogs (or was it a cat) brain and it the xray shows the image of a peanut...........

No offense, I'm sure she does lots of charity work and stuff.


----------



## goldcatt

Said1 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind.. Encased in that much smaller orb ABOVE her shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen that cartoon where they take an xray of the dogs (or was it a cat) brain and it the xray shows the image of a peanut...........
> 
> No offense, I'm sure she does lots of charity work and stuff.
Click to expand...


I'm sure she makes a decent living. You guys can squeeze a LOT of bills between those plastic melons.


----------



## Dis

Said1 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind.. Encased in that much smaller orb ABOVE her shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen that cartoon where they take an xray of the dogs (or was it a cat) brain and it the xray shows the image of a peanut...........
> 
> No offense, I'm sure she does lots of charity work and stuff.
Click to expand...


I expect she probably can't get out her front door, much less behind a steering wheel.


----------



## Dis

Sadly enough she's got a pretty face, and what looks like an otherwise decent body...why would she detract from it by paying for THOSE?


----------



## Said1

Dis said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind.. Encased in that much smaller orb ABOVE her shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen that cartoon where they take an xray of the dogs (or was it a cat) brain and it the xray shows the image of a peanut...........
> 
> No offense, I'm sure she does lots of charity work and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I expect she probably can't get out her front door, much less behind a steering wheel.
Click to expand...



There's plenty of opportunities for on-line businesses, she's probably an entrepreneur/philanthropist.


----------



## Dis

Said1 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen that cartoon where they take an xray of the dogs (or was it a cat) brain and it the xray shows the image of a peanut...........
> 
> No offense, I'm sure she does lots of charity work and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect she probably can't get out her front door, much less behind a steering wheel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of opportunities for on-line businesses, she's probably an entrepreneur/philanthropist.
Click to expand...


----------



## goldcatt

Dis said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind.. Encased in that much smaller orb ABOVE her shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen that cartoon where they take an xray of the dogs (or was it a cat) brain and it the xray shows the image of a peanut...........
> 
> No offense, I'm sure she does lots of charity work and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I expect she probably can't get out her front door, much less behind a steering wheel.
Click to expand...


I doubt she can get to the Wal Mart either. Could you imagine some blue haired old lady beating her with her purse, fighting over the last motorized cart?  If the old bat punctured one of those things she might end up flying to Mars.


----------



## JenT

I wonder what the tech guys that spy on my computer are thinking right now...


----------



## Cold Fusion38

I'm sorry but that shit is flat out DISGUSTING!


----------



## Dis

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I'm sorry but that shit is flat out DISGUSTING!



Yer a hyper little sort, aren't you?


----------



## dilloduck

RadiomanATL said:


>



nice try ladies but you can't distract us from these.


----------



## Dis

JenT said:


> I wonder what the tech guys that spy on my computer are thinking right now...



You wonder what they think NOW, but that didn't cross your mind when you were postng about getting yourself off on the highway in front of truckers?


----------



## Said1

JenT said:


> I wonder what the tech guys that spy on my computer are thinking right now...



that your a nutcase....ya know, the usual.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Eve said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> I don't think there is a part of a woman's body left that I haven't found very sexy on at least one woman at one time in my life.  Of course there are the typical hot spots (face, ass, legs, tits, etc), but sometimes a chick can have really sexy arms, or ankles, or neck, or lower back, or skin, or hands, or feet, and so on.  Examining why seems to me a fool's errand.  It just is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention what is arguably the most attractive, sexy, compelling, erotic, fascinating, alluring part of a man or a woman ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their mind.
Click to expand...


Absolutely!

If a lady can't push my cerebral buttons, there won't be any rocket firing.


----------



## Dis

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> I don't think there is a part of a woman's body left that I haven't found very sexy on at least one woman at one time in my life.  Of course there are the typical hot spots (face, ass, legs, tits, etc), but sometimes a chick can have really sexy arms, or ankles, or neck, or lower back, or skin, or hands, or feet, and so on.  Examining why seems to me a fool's errand.  It just is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention what is arguably the most attractive, sexy, compelling, erotic, fascinating, alluring part of a man or a woman ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> If a lady can't push my cerebral buttons, there won't be any rocket firing.
Click to expand...


Awww!  You ARE a basic great guy.  How sweet.


----------



## dilloduck

Dis said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the tech guys that spy on my computer are thinking right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wonder what they think NOW, but that didn't cross your mind when you were postng about getting yourself off on the highway in front of truckers?
Click to expand...


that was merely factual information pertinent to the OP. No harm -no foul.


----------



## Dis

dilloduck said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the tech guys that spy on my computer are thinking right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wonder what they think NOW, but that didn't cross your mind when you were postng about getting yourself off on the highway in front of truckers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was merely factual information pertinent to the OP. No harm -no foul.
Click to expand...




God, I hope you're just being sarcastic.


----------



## dilloduck

Dis said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wonder what they think NOW, but that didn't cross your mind when you were postng about getting yourself off on the highway in front of truckers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was merely factual information pertinent to the OP. No harm -no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I hope you're just being sarcastic.
Click to expand...


Well then tell me what the USMB female assassin clique thinks it was. Too much Amanda-like ?


----------



## Dis

dilloduck said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was merely factual information pertinent to the OP. No harm -no foul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I hope you're just being sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then tell me what the USMB female assassin clique thinks it was. Too much Amanda-like ?
Click to expand...


A distaste for her holier than thou, "I'm better than you all" attitude?

Nah.  Couldn't be.  Always has to be jealousy when it's females.


----------



## Said1

I thought I was pretty witty.


----------



## dilloduck

Dis said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I hope you're just being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then tell me what the USMB female assassin clique thinks it was. Too much Amanda-like ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A distaste for her holier than thou, "I'm better than you all" attitude?
> 
> Nah.  Couldn't be.  Always has to be jealousy when it's females.
Click to expand...


playing with her nipples to stay awake is somehow claiming to be holier than thou?


----------



## Dis

dilloduck said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then tell me what the USMB female assassin clique thinks it was. Too much Amanda-like ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A distaste for her holier than thou, "I'm better than you all" attitude?
> 
> Nah.  Couldn't be.  Always has to be jealousy when it's females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> playing with her nipples to stay awake is somehow claiming to be holier than thou?
Click to expand...


You don't really leave this section of the board, do you?


----------



## dilloduck

Dis said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> A distaste for her holier than thou, "I'm better than you all" attitude?
> 
> Nah.  Couldn't be.  Always has to be jealousy when it's females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing with her nipples to stay awake is somehow claiming to be holier than thou?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't really leave this section of the board, do you?
Click to expand...


If you take the time to look you will see that I post in many different sections but that's beside the point. Can you answer my question or not ?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dis said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> A distaste for her holier than thou, "I'm better than you all" attitude?
> 
> Nah.  Couldn't be.  Always has to be jealousy when it's females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing with her nipples to stay awake is somehow claiming to be holier than thou?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't really leave this section of the board, do you?
Click to expand...


I don't.


----------



## Care4all

Eve said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drunk enough to say that too!
> 
> *
> HEY USMB GALS!  SHOW US YOUR TITS~!@!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> WHOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a pretty pair:
Click to expand...


The tufted Titmouse...!!!

it is the only bird that used to feed from my suet feeder in massachusetts that did not follow me here to maine...I've been bummed...the chickadees, downey wood peckers, american goldfinch, white breasted nuthatch, the common flicker, blue jays, doves, crows etc are all here, but the Titmouse is not up here in maine!?  who knows why?

Care


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## Dis

dilloduck said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> playing with her nipples to stay awake is somehow claiming to be holier than thou?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really leave this section of the board, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you take the time to look you will see that I post in many different sections but that's beside the point. Can you answer my question or not ?
Click to expand...


Simply because you do not like my answer does not mean I did not answer your question.

But whatever.. I couldn't possibly care less.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## dilloduck

Dis said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really leave this section of the board, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you take the time to look you will see that I post in many different sections but that's beside the point. Can you answer my question or not ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply because you do not like my answer does not mean I did not answer your question.
> 
> But whatever.. I couldn't possibly care less.
Click to expand...


Mighty lame there, Dis. I'm sure it's quite obvious to all that you merely dodged it.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## Dis

dilloduck said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you take the time to look you will see that I post in many different sections but that's beside the point. Can you answer my question or not ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply because you do not like my answer does not mean I did not answer your question.
> 
> But whatever.. I couldn't possibly care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mighty lame there, Dis. I'm sure it's quite obvious to all that you merely dodged it.
Click to expand...


Hypocrisy displays get you called out.  You've been here long enough.  As for why everyone else jumped at her, I expect you'll get similar answers if you ask them.

But, I'm sure she'll show them to you if you just buy a truck.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## dilloduck

Dis said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply because you do not like my answer does not mean I did not answer your question.
> 
> But whatever.. I couldn't possibly care less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty lame there, Dis. I'm sure it's quite obvious to all that you merely dodged it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy displays get you called out.  You've been here long enough.  As for why everyone else jumped at her, I expect you'll get similar answers if you ask them.
> 
> But, I'm sure she'll show them to you if you just buy a truck.
Click to expand...


ahhhhhhhh  a Christian who plays with her nipples is a hypocite---


----------



## Dis

dilloduck said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty lame there, Dis. I'm sure it's quite obvious to all that you merely dodged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy displays get you called out.  You've been here long enough.  As for why everyone else jumped at her, I expect you'll get similar answers if you ask them.
> 
> But, I'm sure she'll show them to you if you just buy a truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhh  a Christian who plays with her nipples is a hypocite---
Click to expand...


Fence posts are less obtuse than you.  But then, you think defending her will get you a quick peek, or at least a couple racy PM's.

Either that, or you're out of things to do, and are simply looking for a fight, as is your way every time you get bored, and don't have anyone to play with.

I'm going with the first option.  Carry on!


----------



## dilloduck

Dis said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy displays get you called out.  You've been here long enough.  As for why everyone else jumped at her, I expect you'll get similar answers if you ask them.
> 
> But, I'm sure she'll show them to you if you just buy a truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhh  a Christian who plays with her nipples is a hypocite---
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fence posts are less obtuse than you.  But then, you think defending her will get you a quick peek, or at least a couple racy PM's.
> 
> Either that, or you're out of things to do, and are simply looking for a fight, as is your way every time you get bored, and don't have anyone to play with.
> 
> I'm going with the first option.  Carry on!
Click to expand...


bzzzzzzzzzz  wrong---you ARE the weakest link-----good bye !


----------



## dilloduck

more?


----------



## Ringel05

Health Care Reform


----------



## tigerbob

dilloduck said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhh  a Christian who plays with her nipples is a hypocite---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fence posts are less obtuse than you.  But then, you think defending her will get you a quick peek, or at least a couple racy PM's.
> 
> Either that, or you're out of things to do, and are simply looking for a fight, as is your way every time you get bored, and don't have anyone to play with.
> 
> I'm going with the first option.  Carry on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bzzzzzzzzzz  wrong---you ARE the weakest link-----good bye !
Click to expand...


Please - don't allude to Anne Robinson in this kind of thread.


----------



## dilloduck

tigerbob said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fence posts are less obtuse than you.  But then, you think defending her will get you a quick peek, or at least a couple racy PM's.
> 
> Either that, or you're out of things to do, and are simply looking for a fight, as is your way every time you get bored, and don't have anyone to play with.
> 
> I'm going with the first option.  Carry on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bzzzzzzzzzz  wrong---you ARE the weakest link-----good bye !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please - don't allude to Anne Robinson in this kind of thread.
Click to expand...


ooops---sorry--carry on with the pics


----------



## Ringel05

http://pix.motivatedphotos.com/2009/4/1/633741995274828777-icecream.jpg


----------



## Ringel05

How about the whole package?  Times 4


----------



## Care4all

critter said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... sarcasm from the usual suspects, but no REAL answers.... "when did womens breasts become SEXUAL objects, and why?"
> 
> I get why GENITALS are sexual and to be covered, but breasts? Since when? So women have some milk making apparatus in their breasts which make them larger than mens, but we both have nipples. So why are women required to cover their nipples, mainly, and men aren't? What's the difference between a woman's nipple and a mans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since whenever men decided that female breasts turned them on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so when did women start to get enjoyment out of rubbing themselfs on the breast and playing with there own nipples.
Click to expand...


Since we realized they turned men on, I suppose?    If it turns men on then it becomes a turn on to us as well, knowing that they are turning men on?  That's my best guess!


----------



## L.K.Eder

how is booby formed?


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## JenT

Dis said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the tech guys that spy on my computer are thinking right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wonder what they think NOW, but that didn't cross your mind when you were postng about getting yourself off on the highway in front of truckers?
Click to expand...


Dis, dis, dis

soooooooooooooooo many responses to this one but I gotta think, what am I trying to accomplish...

I mean, I'm really not out to tick you off, but sheesh woman, you keep pitching me these plumbs

So you said:


> You wonder what they think NOW, but that didn't cross your mind when you were postng about getting yourself off on the highway in front of truckers?



*Possible responses:*

1. "Of course it crossed my mind, why do you think I posted it? I told you I love my job."

2.  Dis, some of us have it, some of us don't. Those that do learn to enjoy it. Those that don't bitch at the ones that do...  

3.  Why do you think they all bought trucks? 

4.  It doesn't matter what they think, the guys in the mailroom deliver.

The list goes on and on....

But snotty answers to a woman that clearly can't find the ignore button well, just cause you can't find your own buttons doesn't mean I have to shut up, even though for SOME REASON you seem to think it's your place to tell me to.

Why is that?

And why do you seem to pick out your victim of the week and TRY to desimate him? Is it because you think you can?

Somebody needs to take away your crayons before they send you to your room. I'd hate to see the walls in a few hours.


----------



## JenT

Oh WAIT! my bad, I'm expected to give the Christian response.



















(I'm so glad God is patient)


----------



## L.K.Eder

JenT said:


> Oh WAIT! my bad, I'm expected to give the Christian response.
> 
> 
> (I'm so glad God is patient)



you should be a patient.


----------



## JenT

Hey, LK, The God I know may not be happy with my responses here, but that doesn't mean He doesn't understand. And He WILL deal with me.

And maybe next month I'll do a little better.


----------



## L.K.Eder

JenT said:


> Hey, LK, The God I know may not be happy with my responses here, but that doesn't mean He doesn't understand. And He WILL deal with me.
> 
> And maybe next month I'll do a little better.




yeah well i am not so happy with my previous post. but i don't need fear of a god to make me feel that way.


----------



## DiveCon

L.K.Eder said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, LK, The God I know may not be happy with my responses here, but that doesn't mean He doesn't understand. And He WILL deal with me.
> 
> And maybe next month I'll do a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well i am not so happy with my previous post. but i don't need fear of a god to make me feel that way.
Click to expand...

i don't see "fear of God" in her post


----------



## dilloduck

RadiomanATL said:


>



and she even has a waistline !


----------



## Luissa

your dream girl!


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> your dream girl!



I guess if they are just going be two dimensional pics she aint bad.


----------



## JenT

DiveCon said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, LK, The God I know may not be happy with my responses here, but that doesn't mean He doesn't understand. And He WILL deal with me.
> 
> And maybe next month I'll do a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well i am not so happy with my previous post. but i don't need fear of a god to make me feel that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't see "fear of God" in her post
Click to expand...


Ha

Never ask God to give you patience. The lesson plan is a toughy.


----------



## 007

Wow... we can't even talk about tits and cock here without everyone brawling. Pretty sad really.


----------



## JenT

Pale Rider said:


> Wow... we can't even talk about tits and cock here without everyone brawling. Pretty sad really.



Oh you're missing it PR, What did somebody call it? The USMB Assassin Squad? They're all huddled in a couple of threads about male body parts, I wonder why   I can guess....

The weak travel in packs.


----------



## dilloduck

meanwhile----


----------



## Luissa

JenT said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... we can't even talk about tits and cock here without everyone brawling. Pretty sad really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you're missing it PR, What did somebody call it? The USMB Assassin Squad? They're all huddled in a couple of threads about male body parts, I wonder why   I can guess....
> 
> The weak travel in packs.
Click to expand...

that is for sure!


----------



## Luissa

I wonder if I apart of the assasin squad, I hope not.


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> I wonder if I apart of the assasin squad, I hope not.



naaaaa  you're too perverted


----------



## manifold

Pale Rider said:


> Wow... we can't even talk about tits and cock here without everyone brawling. Pretty sad really.



As long as we're talking about we, then I'd say _we_ can, _we_ simply choose not to.


----------



## 007

manifold said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... we can't even talk about tits and cock here without everyone brawling. Pretty sad really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we're talking about we, then I'd say _we_ can, _we_ simply choose not to.
Click to expand...


In that case mani, I rescind the "we." I could have, but without fail, the usual suspects HAD to shit out their insults. They just can't help themselves.


----------



## paperview

This is a very good Chardonnay


----------



## 007

jent said:


> pale rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow... We can't even talk about tits and cock here without everyone brawling. Pretty sad really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh you're missing it pr, what did somebody call it? The usmb assassin squad? They're all huddled in a couple of threads about male body parts, i wonder why   I can guess....
> 
> *the weak travel in packs.*
Click to expand...

*Yes - they - do! *


----------



## strollingbones

okay i have some experience with breasties....things i have noted:  you dont have to beg a man to look at ..play with etc tits...it seems to come real natural to most men....no matter how old you are...how bad they look...there is always some guy....going "show me your tits"


----------



## paperview

Peas on Earth






Goodwill towards...


----------



## Dis

Who knew boobs could turn in to such an argument.


----------



## strollingbones

only the real boobs are fighting....


----------



## manifold

I must've skipped over a bunch of posts, because I have no idea what you guys are bitching about.

And Pale, the fact of the matter is most hetero dudes dig on a nice rack, it's in the wiring.  I mean, I don't even consider myself a breast guy, but I certainly don't mind them hanging around.  While you are certainly encouraged to think outside the box (pun intended) when it comes to starting threads, you can't honestly be surprised by the fact that this one begs ridicule.


----------



## paperview

Dis said:


> Who knew boobs could turn in to such an argument.


This thread sure brings out the boobs.


In more ways than one...


----------



## Dis

strollingbones said:


> only the real boobs are fighting....



D'you think if I get mine shrunk, they'll have to fight for attention?


----------



## xotoxi

strollingbones said:


> you dont have to beg a man to look at ..play with etc tits...it seems to come real natural to most men


 
Except for gay men.

Gay men don't like female tits.  

I once read a gay man calling breasts "two sacks of fat."

But...to each his own.


----------



## paperview

I think we should all just have a beer and relax...


----------



## 007

manifold said:


> I must've skipped over a bunch of posts, because I have no idea what you guys are bitching about.
> 
> And Pale, the fact of the matter is most hetero dudes dig on a nice rack, it's in the wiring.  I mean, I don't even consider myself a breast guy, but I certainly don't mind them hanging around.  While you are certainly encouraged to think outside the box (pun intended) when it comes to starting threads, you can't honestly be surprised by the fact that this one begs ridicule.



Well it certainly wasn't my intention mani, but it sure did bring out the feminazi's. They even at one point demanded we worship their undulating globes.

And I got nothing against a nice rack, but what the OP was about was when did they become a sexual organ. They're not scientifically considered genitals, so, some where along the line somebody said women have to cover them up but men don't. I mean a nipple is a nipple, and that's all the law really wants women to cover up, so what's the point? Then why don't men have to cover their nipples?

This whole thread got misconstrued just like so many others, and then the smart asses showed up and turned the whole thing into a brawl.


----------



## strollingbones

gay men like breasties....nice breasts are always appreciated


----------



## 007

strollingbones said:


> gay men like breasties....nice breasts are always appreciated



I once read a gay man saying that gay men didn't like titties.


----------



## xotoxi

Pale Rider said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> gay men like breasties....nice breasts are always appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once read a gay man saying that gay men didn't like titties.
Click to expand...

 

Nice comeback!  

Really nice.  Smooth.


----------



## JenT

ya know, maybe we should rethink the burka

Cause part of the attraction to *ahem* is the fact that they're forbidden

so if all women wore burkas, wouldn't that mean everything was that...tantalizing (depending on your gender) even elbows and such?

We'd all be like walking...

um

I gotta go now


----------



## 007

JenT said:


> ya know, maybe we should rethink the burka
> 
> Cause part of the attraction to *ahem* is the fact that they're forbidden
> 
> so if all women wore burkas, wouldn't that mean everything was that...tantalizing (depending on your gender) even elbows and such?
> 
> We'd all be like walking...
> 
> um
> 
> I gotta go now



No.


----------



## dilloduck

Dis said:


> Who knew boobs could turn in to such an argument.



Which is basically what Pale originally asked. How did they achieve such a status that people would feel so strongly about them ?


----------



## L.K.Eder

DiveCon said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, LK, The God I know may not be happy with my responses here, but that doesn't mean He doesn't understand. And He WILL deal with me.
> 
> And maybe next month I'll do a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well i am not so happy with my previous post. but i don't need fear of a god to make me feel that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't see "fear of God" in her post
Click to expand...


you are right. but being all technical and shit, i did not write that i saw it in her post either.


----------



## dilloduck

JenT said:


> ya know, maybe we should rethink the burka
> 
> Cause part of the attraction to *ahem* is the fact that they're forbidden
> 
> so if all women wore burkas, wouldn't that mean everything was that...tantalizing (depending on your gender) even elbows and such?



Possibly but how would you compete for mates ? Surely one of you would start wearing her burka a bit shorter and the battle would be on.


----------



## JenT

dilloduck said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya know, maybe we should rethink the burka
> 
> Cause part of the attraction to *ahem* is the fact that they're forbidden
> 
> so if all women wore burkas, wouldn't that mean everything was that...tantalizing (depending on your gender) even elbows and such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly but how would you compete for mates ? Surely one of you would start wearing her burka a bit shorter and the battle would be on.
Click to expand...


 That's probably why penalties are so severe if your elbows show...

and uh, dilloduck, trust me, we will never have a shortage of ways to "compete for mates"


----------



## JenT

dilloduck said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew boobs could turn in to such an argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is basically what Pale originally asked. How did they achieve such a status that people would feel so strongly about them ?
Click to expand...


(after checking the time stamps of the last few posts)

dillo...you WAKE UP thinking about this stuff, don't you? 

  

I don't know why but late night rambling is kinda concerning when ya wake up still on it



(ETA) ...unless you're my husband, then it's required


----------



## asaratis

It's really quite simple.  The nipples are sensitive so they are arousing.  The female nipples are surrounded and supported by varyingly apportioned mounds of squeezably soft, pliable, resilient, smooth, creamy flesh.  Consequently, they...
























*they...*




















*THEY....*
























*Jiggle*

...thus arousing the best of us.


----------



## manifold

Pale Rider said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must've skipped over a bunch of posts, because I have no idea what you guys are bitching about.
> 
> And Pale, the fact of the matter is most hetero dudes dig on a nice rack, it's in the wiring.  I mean, I don't even consider myself a breast guy, but I certainly don't mind them hanging around.  While you are certainly encouraged to think outside the box (pun intended) when it comes to starting threads, you can't honestly be surprised by the fact that this one begs ridicule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it certainly wasn't my intention mani, but it sure did bring out the feminazi's. They even at one point demanded we worship their undulating globes.
> 
> And I got nothing against a nice rack, but what the OP was about was when did they become a sexual organ. They're not scientifically considered genitals, so, some where along the line somebody said women have to cover them up but men don't. I mean a nipple is a nipple, and that's all the law really wants women to cover up, so what's the point? Then why don't men have to cover their nipples?
> 
> This whole thread got misconstrued just like so many others, and then the smart asses showed up and turned the whole thing into a brawl.
Click to expand...


Ok fair enough.

In reconsidering your question, I have to parse it into two.  The part I initially focused on, when did they become an object of sexuality, is the part that has no answer other than _since the beginning of time_.  I really don't think there was ever a time when men were not turned on by a nice rack.  The second part, which I initially ignored, when did we get all uptight about it and require they be covered in public, probably varies from culture to culture.  But that's just one man's opinion.  A contrary possibility (which I presently do not subscribe to) is that men never really found them all that sexual _until_ women were required to conceal them in public.  The whole wanting what is forbidden impulse.  But the hole in that hypothesis is why would there be any impetus to require they be concealed in the first place if they were not first viewed as sexual?  Considering this, and my own involuntary reaction to sweet ta ta's, I'm going with option A.


----------



## noose4

Pale Rider said:


> I mean if all they really are is two sacks of fat and milk producing equipment, and their only real function is to feed babies, then when and where did all this SEXUAL baggage get assigned to them? Who was the genius that decided that it was immoral or unsavory for women to show their breasts because they're SEXUAL toys? Honestly, I don't get it.



that genius was seymour aloyicious brumski, the inventor of the brumski (or motor boat)


----------



## Cold Fusion38

If you think about WHY breasts are sexualized then you are probably the type of guy who could fall into a barrel full of tits and come up sucking your own dick.


----------



## RadiomanATL

dilloduck said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she even has a waistline !
Click to expand...


I don't go for the bag of antlers type.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## 007

manifold said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must've skipped over a bunch of posts, because I have no idea what you guys are bitching about.
> 
> And Pale, the fact of the matter is most hetero dudes dig on a nice rack, it's in the wiring.  I mean, I don't even consider myself a breast guy, but I certainly don't mind them hanging around.  While you are certainly encouraged to think outside the box (pun intended) when it comes to starting threads, you can't honestly be surprised by the fact that this one begs ridicule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it certainly wasn't my intention mani, but it sure did bring out the feminazi's. They even at one point demanded we worship their undulating globes.
> 
> And I got nothing against a nice rack, but what the OP was about was when did they become a sexual organ. They're not scientifically considered genitals, so, some where along the line somebody said women have to cover them up but men don't. I mean a nipple is a nipple, and that's all the law really wants women to cover up, so what's the point? Then why don't men have to cover their nipples?
> 
> This whole thread got misconstrued just like so many others, and then the smart asses showed up and turned the whole thing into a brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok fair enough.
> 
> In reconsidering your question, I have to parse it into two.  The part I initially focused on, when did they become an object of sexuality, is the part that has no answer other than _since the beginning of time_.  I really don't think there was ever a time when men were not turned on by a nice rack.  The second part, which I initially ignored, when did we get all uptight about it and require they be covered in public, probably varies from culture to culture.  But that's just one man's opinion.  A contrary possibility (which I presently do not subscribe to) is that men never really found them all that sexual _until_ women were required to conceal them in public.  The whole wanting what is forbidden impulse.  But the hole in that hypothesis is why would there be any impetus to require they be concealed in the first place if they were not first viewed as sexual?  Considering this, and my own involuntary reaction to sweet ta ta's, I'm going with option A.
Click to expand...


So, with that, of which I agree with, it must then be concluded that somewhere in the males psyche, it's ingrained into their sexual impulses that the sight of bare female breasts turns them on, reason unknown. Must be mother nature.


----------



## American Horse

Pale Rider said:


> So, with that, of which I agree with, it must then be concluded that somewhere in the males psyche, it's ingrained into their sexual impulses that the sight of bare female breasts turns them on, reason unknown. Must be mother nature.



Men are visual animals, and also innate hunters.  The breast, like the female buttocks connotes unexplored terrain, the need to explore it, and conquer it.  It gives the subconscous or subliminal feeling of staring into and becoming a part of the universe, survival of the fittest, and sharing in that struggle for survival; a little awe inspiring.


----------



## dilloduck

Pale Rider said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it certainly wasn't my intention mani, but it sure did bring out the feminazi's. They even at one point demanded we worship their undulating globes.
> 
> And I got nothing against a nice rack, but what the OP was about was when did they become a sexual organ. They're not scientifically considered genitals, so, some where along the line somebody said women have to cover them up but men don't. I mean a nipple is a nipple, and that's all the law really wants women to cover up, so what's the point? Then why don't men have to cover their nipples?
> 
> This whole thread got misconstrued just like so many others, and then the smart asses showed up and turned the whole thing into a brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fair enough.
> 
> In reconsidering your question, I have to parse it into two.  The part I initially focused on, when did they become an object of sexuality, is the part that has no answer other than _since the beginning of time_.  I really don't think there was ever a time when men were not turned on by a nice rack.  The second part, which I initially ignored, when did we get all uptight about it and require they be covered in public, probably varies from culture to culture.  But that's just one man's opinion.  A contrary possibility (which I presently do not subscribe to) is that men never really found them all that sexual _until_ women were required to conceal them in public.  The whole wanting what is forbidden impulse.  But the hole in that hypothesis is why would there be any impetus to require they be concealed in the first place if they were not first viewed as sexual?  Considering this, and my own involuntary reaction to sweet ta ta's, I'm going with option A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, with that, of which I agree with, it must then be concluded that somewhere in the males psyche, it's ingrained into their sexual impulses that the sight of bare female breasts turns them on, reason unknown. Must be mother nature.
Click to expand...


breasts are visual evidence to males have that a woman has come of age


----------



## 007

American Horse said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, with that, of which I agree with, it must then be concluded that somewhere in the males psyche, it's ingrained into their sexual impulses that the sight of bare female breasts turns them on, reason unknown. Must be mother nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men are visual animals, and also innate hunters.  The breast, like the female buttocks connotes unexplored terrain, the need to explore it, and conquer it.  It gives the subconscous or subliminal feeling of staring into and becoming a part of the universe, survival of the fittest, and sharing in that struggle for survival; a little awe inspiring.
Click to expand...


Wow.... I think there may just be a WEE BIT OF EMBELLISHMENT in there...


----------



## American Horse

Pale Rider said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, with that, of which I agree with, it must then be concluded that somewhere in the males psyche, it's ingrained into their sexual impulses that the sight of bare female breasts turns them on, reason unknown. Must be mother nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men are visual animals, and also innate hunters.  The breast, like the female buttocks connotes unexplored terrain, the need to explore it, and conquer it.  It gives the subconscous or subliminal feeling of staring into and becoming a part of the universe, survival of the fittest, and sharing in that struggle for survival; a little awe inspiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.... I think there may just be a WEE BIT OF EMBELLISHMENT in there...
Click to expand...

I prefer to think of it as POETIC LICENSE...


----------



## 007

dilloduck said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fair enough.
> 
> In reconsidering your question, I have to parse it into two.  The part I initially focused on, when did they become an object of sexuality, is the part that has no answer other than _since the beginning of time_.  I really don't think there was ever a time when men were not turned on by a nice rack.  The second part, which I initially ignored, when did we get all uptight about it and require they be covered in public, probably varies from culture to culture.  But that's just one man's opinion.  A contrary possibility (which I presently do not subscribe to) is that men never really found them all that sexual _until_ women were required to conceal them in public.  The whole wanting what is forbidden impulse.  But the hole in that hypothesis is why would there be any impetus to require they be concealed in the first place if they were not first viewed as sexual?  Considering this, and my own involuntary reaction to sweet ta ta's, I'm going with option A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, with that, of which I agree with, it must then be concluded that somewhere in the males psyche, it's ingrained into their sexual impulses that the sight of bare female breasts turns them on, reason unknown. Must be mother nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> breasts are visual evidence to males have that a woman has come of age
Click to expand...

I don't know dillo... you might be opening a can of insults from the attack machine with that one... nowadays girls can have rather large cans at 12 or 13...


----------



## 007

American Horse said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men are visual animals, and also innate hunters.  The breast, like the female buttocks connotes unexplored terrain, the need to explore it, and conquer it.  It gives the subconscous or subliminal feeling of staring into and becoming a part of the universe, survival of the fittest, and sharing in that struggle for survival; a little awe inspiring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.... I think there may just be a WEE BIT OF EMBELLISHMENT in there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to think of it as POETIC LICENSE...
Click to expand...


So you're more an artist than a pragmatist.


----------



## Care4all

Pale Rider said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, with that, of which I agree with, it must then be concluded that somewhere in the males psyche, it's ingrained into their sexual impulses that the sight of bare female breasts turns them on, reason unknown. Must be mother nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> breasts are visual evidence to males have that a woman has come of age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know dillo... you might be opening a can of insults from the attack machine with that one... nowadays girls can have rather large cans at 12 or 13...
Click to expand...


Well, my boobies growth began at around 10 to 11 years old...it was quite promising...then by 14, not an inch more!    Though I am still very happy and fortunate to have gotten what i got, I pale in comparison to the big chested babes on my Italian side of the family and I thank God for that!  My Grandmother standing straight up, had not been able to see her feet since she was about 12...you are talking juggernauts!    Honestly, my female relatives that were endowed, complained their entire lives of the back ache they always had from carrying that LOAD! 

But getting back to what Dillo said about coming of age....  When I was a child, my mother and father both bathed my sister and I ar got us dressed for school etc...they shared in this responsibility...if mom was busy with my sister, my father helped me...or if mom was tied up with other things, dad took care of us etc, with a number of things...not just getting dressed...

Anyway, when I  and my older sister reached 10 and beginning to get breasts and wear a "training bra"...(don't ask me why they were called that?)....THAT WAS IT....that was when Dad no longer was involved in any kind personal help with us...the sign of our breast growing...the coming of age, was the sign for my parents making the decision for Dad to back off with those type of things, and my sister and I began the learning about modesty from them...we closed the bathroom doors when in there to shower, we closed our bedroom doors when changing clothes etc etc etc....

Care


----------



## manifold

Pale Rider said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, with that, of which I agree with, it must then be concluded that somewhere in the males psyche, it's ingrained into their sexual impulses that the sight of bare female breasts turns them on, reason unknown. Must be mother nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men are visual animals, and also innate hunters.  The breast, like the female buttocks connotes unexplored terrain, the need to explore it, and conquer it.  It gives the subconscous or subliminal feeling of staring into and becoming a part of the universe, survival of the fittest, and sharing in that struggle for survival; a little awe inspiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.... I think there may just be a WEE BIT OF EMBELLISHMENT in there...
Click to expand...


I think the word you were looking for is hyperbole.... and I agree.


----------



## Care4all

manifold said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men are visual animals, and also innate hunters.  The breast, like the female buttocks connotes unexplored terrain, the need to explore it, and conquer it.  It gives the subconscous or subliminal feeling of staring into and becoming a part of the universe, survival of the fittest, and sharing in that struggle for survival; a little awe inspiring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.... I think there may just be a WEE BIT OF EMBELLISHMENT in there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the word you were looking for is hyperbole.... and I agree.
Click to expand...


Or Rep Whoring the ladies?


----------



## Phoenix

Pale Rider said:


> So, with that, of which I agree with, it must then be concluded that somewhere in the males psyche, it's ingrained into their sexual impulses that the sight of bare female breasts turns them on, reason unknown. Must be mother nature.



I believe that someone brought up tribal people to whom the breast don't seem to have the same fascination, if you will.  So it doesn't appear to be something completely hardwired (the world over) necessarily.

I believe that to some extent, at least, it is a learned behavior.  Boys are taught (not specifically, but just by proximity/exposure/etc.) that breasts are something that men like.  Take commercials and advertisements, let alone skin mags.

Yeah, I know, I'm not a guy, so I don't understand.  That may be true.  But I've noticed that two boys of the same age react differently to women or images of women - depending on how (specifically) the males around them talk about/react to/treat women.


----------



## American Horse

Eve said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, with that, of which I agree with, it must then be concluded that somewhere in the males psyche, it's ingrained into their sexual impulses that the sight of bare female breasts turns them on, reason unknown. Must be mother nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that someone brought up tribal people to whom the breast don't seem to have the same fascination, if you will.  So it doesn't appear to be something completely hardwired (the world over) necessarily.
> 
> I believe that to some extent, at least, it is a learned behavior.  Boys are taught (not specifically, but just by proximity/exposure/etc.) that breasts are something that men like.  Take commercials and advertisements, let alone skin mags.
> 
> Yeah, I know, I'm not a guy, so I don't understand.  That may be true.  But I've noticed that two boys of the same age react differently to women or images of women - depending on how (specifically) the males around them talk about/react to/treat women.
Click to expand...


Beyond the fact that I was a breast fed baby, I can still remember my first feel.  It was awesome.  It was a wierd situation, a gang bang,  in which a girl stepped out during Sunday evening church service. After everyone else had finished, she said she had to get back, cutting it short, before everyone had a turn.  In the back seat she said to me, "you didn't get any, but you're welcome to feel up here if you want to."  That was as momentous and as good as anything else that miight have happened that evening.


----------



## HUGGY

Put your finger right on Dolly's right nipple and push...gently...Oooo..that's right..she likes it.....I think she wants to play now...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuZO1iT4kD0]YouTube - DOLLY PARTON - I WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU[/ame]


----------



## Cold Fusion38

american horse said:


> eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pale rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, with that, of which i agree with, it must then be concluded that somewhere in the males psyche, it's ingrained into their sexual impulses that the sight of bare female breasts turns them on, reason unknown. Must be mother nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe that someone brought up tribal people to whom the breast don't seem to have the same fascination, if you will.  So it doesn't appear to be something completely hardwired (the world over) necessarily.
> 
> I believe that to some extent, at least, it is a learned behavior.  Boys are taught (not specifically, but just by proximity/exposure/etc.) that breasts are something that men like.  Take commercials and advertisements, let alone skin mags.
> 
> Yeah, i know, i'm not a guy, so i don't understand.  That may be true.  But i've noticed that two boys of the same age react differently to women or images of women - depending on how (specifically) the males around them talk about/react to/treat women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beyond the fact that i was a breast fed baby, i can still remember my first feel.  It was awesome.  It was a wierd situation, a gang bang,  in which a girl stepped out during sunday evening church service. After everyone else had finished, she said she had to get back, cutting it short, before everyone had a turn.  In the back seat she said to me, "you didn't get any, but you're welcome to feel up here if you want to."  that was as momentous and as good as anything else that miight have happened that evening.
Click to expand...







disturbing!!!


----------



## 007

Eve said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, with that, of which I agree with, it must then be concluded that somewhere in the males psyche, it's ingrained into their sexual impulses that the sight of bare female breasts turns them on, reason unknown. Must be mother nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that someone brought up tribal people to whom the breast don't seem to have the same fascination, if you will.  So it doesn't appear to be something completely hardwired (the world over) necessarily.
> 
> I believe that to some extent, at least, it is a learned behavior.  Boys are taught (not specifically, but just by proximity/exposure/etc.) that breasts are something that men like.  Take commercials and advertisements, let alone skin mags.
> 
> Yeah, I know, I'm not a guy, so I don't understand.  That may be true.  But I've noticed that two boys of the same age react differently to women or images of women - depending on how (specifically) the males around them talk about/react to/treat women.
Click to expand...

So, with that, of which I agree with, it must then be concluded that it is a learned behavior... 

I dont' know... it must be a little of both.


----------



## Phoenix

Pale Rider said:


> So, with that, of which I agree with, it must then be concluded that it is a learned behavior...
> 
> I dont' know...* it must be a little of both*.



Yep.  Men are more visually stimulated than women by nature but not all of it is hardwired.  Some specific things seem to be learned.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Pale Rider said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, with that, of which I agree with, it must then be concluded that somewhere in the males psyche, it's ingrained into their sexual impulses that the sight of bare female breasts turns them on, reason unknown. Must be mother nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> breasts are visual evidence to males have that a woman has come of age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know dillo... you might be opening a can of insults from the attack machine with that one... nowadays girls can have rather large cans at 12 or 13...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cold Fusion38

If I become ruler of the world women will have to wear something to advise of their age.....Like back stage passes. Red for dude if you are checking her out you should cut off your own penis. Yellow for 16 and 17.......Like yeah they are almost grown up but they ain't legal yet.....And of course GREEN for go for it.!!


----------



## DiveCon

RadiomanATL said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> breasts are visual evidence to males have that a woman has come of age
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know dillo... you might be opening a can of insults from the attack machine with that one... nowadays girls can have rather large cans at 12 or 13...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

the girl in that pic, she could be 18, but then again, she could be 14
best to try and stay within a few years of your own age
less chance of that kind of issue


----------



## HUGGY

strollingbones said:


> their are only breast men...leg men are simply liars



I don't know Bones??????

The shriveled up ones with the long hard nipples are a bit push offish.    There HAS to be some other redeeming quality than those old leather bags.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

strollingbones said:


> was there a time in us history where nudity was acceptable?  Do you think any of this has to do with religion?



i think it was the weather.


----------



## xotoxi

Fitnah:  Thanks for bumping the "Pale Rider is gay" thread.

Good times!


----------

